# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صجيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة السبت 16 يوليو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* خمس مباريات ساخنة في الممتاز اليوم

تُستكمل الجولة الثانية من الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم بخمس مباريات، فعلى ملعب استاد كوستي يقابل المريخ مريخ كوستي عصراً حيث يدخل المريخ المباراة وفي رصيده 37 نقطة فيما لمريخ كوستي 19 نقطة، يلتقي أهلي الخرطوم مع هلال الفاشر بإستاد المريخ مساءً وايضاً يستضيف الأمير البحراوي الأمل عطبرة بإستاد الهلال ليلاً وبإستاد نيالا يواجه المريخ ممثل المدينة أهلي مدني وبإستاد شندي يقابل النيل مريخ الفاشر، وعلى ملعب إستاد نيالا يدخل المريخ مباراته أمام أهلي مدني وفي رصيده 29 نقطة فيما لأهلي مدني 20 نقطة، وفي شندي يدخل النيل المباراة وفي رصيده 14 نقطة فيما لمريخ الفاشر الضيف 20 نقطة، وبإستاد الهلال يدخل الأمير مباراته أمام الأمل وفي رصيده 11 نقطة فيما للأمل 22نقطة، وبإستاد المريخ يدخل أهلي الخرطوم مباراته أمام هلال الفاشر وفي رصيده 20 نقطة فيما للخيالة 12 نقطة، وقد أكملت الفرق الثمانية كافة تحضيراتها لمباريات اليوم وخوضها بدافع الفوز وحصد النقاط كاملة. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  المريخ يحل ضيفا ثقيلا عصر اليوم على الرهيب بمدينة كوستي  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 يحل المريخ عند الساعة الــــــــــ(5) من عصر  اليوم ضيفا على المريخ في المباراة الاسبوع الاول من الدورة الثانية من  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز و يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم في المركز الثاني بفارق 9  نقاط عن الهلال و ليس امامه سوى تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم من اجل تقليص  الفارق مع الهلال متصدر بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويجدر ذكره ان المريخ سيغادر  الى صباح اليوم   لكوستي قادما من كنانة و التي وصلها امس لإقامة معسكر  تحضيري لخمسة ايام لبطولة الدوري الممتاز و كان المريخ قد اجرى مرانه  الرئيسي امس الاول على ملعبه عصرا وضع من خلاله المدير الفني اللمسات  الاخيرة على التشكيلة التي ستلعب المباراة الاولي في الاسبوع الاول من  الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري ضد المريخ
المريخ كسب مباراة الدورة الاولي
استطاع المريخ ان يكسب مباراة الدورة الاولي لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بهدفين  دون مقابل على ملعب نادي المريخ وشهدت تلك المباراة تألق اللاعب اوكرا  الحاضر اليوم فيما يغيب عن مباراة اليوم القناص تراوري و ذلك بسبب مغادرته  الى بلاده وعدم حضوره في الموعد المحدد للخرطوم 
المريخ يختم على الدورة الاولي بتعادل ضد الهلال
اختتم المريخ مباريات الدورة الاولي من مسابقة الدوري الممتازبتعادل ضد  هلال الجبال العاشر من الشهر الجاري بهدف لكل في المباراة الشهيرة و التي  شهدت احداثا مؤسفة بعد ان تقدم المريخ بهدف لاعبه رمضان عجب .
برهان تيه يلجأ الى الجوانب النفسية قبل التكتيكية
حول مدرب المريخ برهان تيه تدريبات المريخ لمباريات داخلية حينما لجأ الى  العامل النفسي من اجل اشعال روح التنافس بين اللاعبين لدخول مباراة اليوم  بدوافع كبيرة وعديدة ويتوقع ان يعلن مدرب المريخ تشكيلته لمباراة اليوم عند  المحاضرة الرئيسية خاصةان التنافس اصبح مشتد وانه وزع المهام بشكل جماعي  على لاعبي المريخ و تحدث معهم عن ضرورة تحقيق الفوزفي مباراة اليوم و حث  برهان اللاعبين على القتال و طالبهم باحترام المريخ كوستي ودون النظر الى  الظروف التي مر بها و كشف لهم ان المريخ سيواجه خصما شرسا في مباراة اليوم  يختلف تماما عن المريخ كوستي في السابق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  الاتحاد العام يختار المريخ ممثلا في البطولة العربية  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اختار الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم المريخ ممثلا  للسودان في البطولة العربية بإعتباره بل الدوري و الكاس في موسم 2015 وهذا و  قد هدد الهلال الانسحاب من كاس السودان بعد إعلان المريخ ممثلا للسودان في  بطولة العرب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جانب من وصول بعثة المريخ لمدينة كنانه والتدريب الختامي بملعب كنانه








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الشباب : لانستبعد تعيين لجنة تسيير للاتحاد او التمديد للاتحاد

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال وزير الشباب و الرياضة الاتحادي حيدر جلوكما ان قادة الاتحاد ابدوا تعاونا طيبا وقاموا بإلغاء الجمعية التنويرية و إلتزموا عدم التصعيد الدولي إنفاذ القانون الجديد و قال انه لا يستبعد تعيين لجنة تسيير لحين الجمعية العمومية او التمديد للاتحاد الحالي من اجل تسيير النشاط الرياضي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة يفجّر أولى مفاجآت الدورة الثانية ويهزم الخرطوم بثلاثية


فجر الرابطة كوستي أولى مفاجآت الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز التي  انطلقت عصر امس بكوستي حيث حقق الرابطة الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثة  أهداف لهدفين في مفاجأة لم تكن متوقعة باعتبار أن الخرطوم الوطني من  الأندية التي تنافس بقوة على مراكز الصدارة بنهاية الموسم الحالي، ويدين  الرابطة بالفضل في هذا الفوز لمهاجمه محمد موسى الذي سجل الثلاثية فيما سجل  الخرطوم الوطني عن طريق مدافع الرابطة باشري بالخطأ في مرمى فريقه وأمين  ابراهيم، بالنتيجة رفع الرابطة رصيده إلى 22 نقطة وتجمد رصيد الخرطوم في 33  نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتألق ويكتسح هلال الجبال بخماسية ويحلق في صدارة الممتاز


حقق الهلال فوزا كاسحا علي ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بخمسة اهداف مقابل هدفين مساء امس بملعبه بأمدرمان في افتتاح مباريات الدورة الثانية من دوري سوداني  الممتاز بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من اصحاب الارض واحرز اهداف الهلال سادومبا  من ركلة جزاء ونزار حامد وبشة وسيف الدين مساوي ومدثر كاريكا واحرز هدفي  الضيوف انيوبو وصالح رمضان .. بهذه النتيجة يحلق الهلال في الصدارة ويرتفع  برصيده الي 49 نقطة ويتجمد هلال الجبال في رصيده 28 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي شندي يحسم معركة هلال التبلدي بثنائية

حقق الاهلي شندي 35 فوزا مثيرا علي ضيفه هلال الابيض 28 نقطة بهدفين دون رد  مساء امس في افتتاح مباريات الدورة الثانية من دوري سوداني الممتاز بعد  مباراة قوية من الجانبين خاصة من اصحاب الارض واحرز هدفي الآرسنال عماريه  والنيجيري كليتشي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور و الاهلي عطبرة يتعادلان بهدفين لكل 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الاول لمسابق الدوري الممتاز في دورته الاولي تعادل  الاهلي عطبرة ومضيفه النسور بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء امس باستاد المريخ بعد مباراة مثيرة من الطرفين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
لا تستينهو بالرهيب

يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم بمعنويات عالية بعد الثقة التي منحها جمهور المريخ لنجوم الاحمر وهو ما يجعلنا نثق كثيرا في لاعبي المريخ في ان يعودوا بنقاط مباراة اليوم رغم القوة الهجومية التي يمتلكها المريخ كوستي فضلا عن الترسانة الدفاعية التي تدعم المريخ كوستي بقيادة وتر
مباراة اليوم ستكون قمة المتعة و الإثارة لجماهير المريخ التي ستتدافع من اطراف مدينة كوستي و القرى المجاورة للاستمتاع بمواهب نجوم المريخ بقيادة الفنان رمضان عجب و المميز اوكرا ساحر الملاعب الغانية القيصر كوفي صاحب الموهبة العالية فضلا عن اهداف عنكبة و عبده جابر بجانب المقاتل و محارب المريخ صلاح نمر .
المريخ خسر نقطتين ضد هلال كادوقلي كانت في متناول يده ولكن اليوم نجوم المريخ تعاهدوا على العودة بالعلامة الكاملة من اجل محافظة على امل الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز رغم الحديث الدائر حاليا عن حسم الهلال للبطولة و يتوقع ان تشهد المباراة منافسة شرسة بين الطرفين من اجل الفوز بنقاط المباراة خاصة في اعقاب النتيجة التي خرجت بها مباراة الامس بين الرابطة و الخرطوم الوطني
دور كبير ينتظر جمهور المريخ بكوستي في دعم لاعبي المريخ من اجل الاستمتاع باداعات نجوم المريخ وتحقيق الفوز على المريخ كوستي في مباراة اليوم و خاصة ان نجوم المريخ قد وصلوا الى درجة عالية من الجاهزية بعد سلسلة من المباريات الاعدادية التي خاضها المريخ تحت اشراف برهان تيه
مريخ كوستي يمر بمحنة حقيقية وهو امر سيضع المريخ في موقف حرج و سيتعض الى ضغط رهيب من رهيب كوستي و على نجوم المريخ الالتفات الى هذه الناحية من اجل ضمان الخروج بنتيجة المباراة
المريخ كوستي لن يكون صيدا سهلا باي حال من الاحوال و سيلعب بقوة من اجل تحقيق ذاته في مباراة اليوم وهو ما يجعل من مباراة اليوم على سطح صفيح ساخن
متفرقات
هروب الفريق طارق و عصام الحاج من الامانة العامة و تركها لمتوكل يطرح اكثر من سؤال فاهل المريخ توقعوا موافقة ود الحاج على العمل في الامانة العامة للمريخ و لا ادري كيف يرفض ود الحاج منصب الامانة العامة طالما انه هو من سعي للعمل في لجنة تسيير المريخ
اما الفريق طارق فقد اعتذر عن العمل في امانة المال التي كلف فيها وان كان الثنائي اصلا غير راغب في الاستمرار في العمل فعليه ان يبادر بتقديم استقالته لان المريخ لا يشرفه من يرفض العمل فيه
الثنائي لم يرفض فكرة العمل و لكنه تنصل عن المهام الموكلة اليه و هو امر محير جدا لان الاختلاف يبقي في فكرة الرفض وليس الايمان بمبدأ العمل في اللجنة
كان ممكن تكون (مبلوعة) لو ان الثنائي اعتزل العمل في اللجنة ولكن طريقة العمل بفقة البصيرة ام حمد سيضر بلجنة التسيير
اخيرا
المريخ كوستي فريق كبير و سبق له ان احرج الهلال في ملعبه وهي ناحية يجب ان يلتفت اليها المريخ
الفوز على المريخ كوستي ليس بالامر السهل وعلى نجوم المريخ العمل اولا على تأمين الدفاع ان ارادو النقاط
اخيرا جدا
فاروق جبرة يعرف المريخ جيدا ونفسيات لاعبيه وهو امر سيكون خصما على لاعبي المريخ و لكن يمكن تداركه عبر برهان و الذي يمثل الطبيب بالنسبة لنجوم الامر 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
مزمل يشفع للشريف النيجيري

* من قبل إنتقدنا ولوج الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم إلى مجلس إدارة المريخ ووصفنا وجوده ضمن لجنة التسيير الحالية التي يقودها جمال الوالي بالمُعقّد.
* ومن ما كتبناه آنذاك هذا السؤال: ( هل من الأفضل له – مزمل- وللمريخ ان يكون صحفياً بعيداً عن مراكز إتخاذ القرار أم يكون في واجهة الأحداث ومعرضاً للنقد بقبوله الانضمام الى لجنة جمال الوالي المُعيّنة؟.
* لم يخطر على بالنا أنه يمكن أن ينتقد مجلس هو فيه ومشارك في قراراته.
* ويوم أمس الأول قرأنا له نقداً لاذعاً للجنة التسيير التي يعتبر أحد أعضائها.
* يعني إنتقد قرارات هو مشارك في صياغتها وإصدارها وهو ما يجعلنا نصف هذه الخطوة – النقد- بعدم الإنضباط الإداري على إعتبار أنه تطاول على زملائه أعضاء المجلس في الصحف وهو أمر يرفضه العُرف والقانون.
* قانون الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم يحظر على أي عضو يتبع لهيئة رياضية أن ينتقد قرارات مجلسه أو أحد أعضائه.
* ترّكز نقد مزمل للجنته التسييرية حول سياسة الانضباط التي بدأت تنتهجها في الفترة الأخيرة حيث قررت فرض عقوبات على اللاعب النيجيري جابسون سالمون والمالي مامادو تراوري لتخلّفهما عن الإنضمام لفريق كرة القدم.
* معروف أن سياسة الانضباط بدأت بإيقاف الثنائي علاء الدين يوسف وبكري المدينة حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي 2016.
* يومها رحّب مزمل بالقرارات وأيّدها بشدة ولكن عندما تعلّق الأمر بالشريف النيجيري طفق يبحث له عن الشفاعة!.
* كتب مزمل ما يلي: (القرار الذي أصدره مجلس المريخ بملاحقة نجمه جابسون قانونياً بسبب تغيبه عن تدريبات الفريق وعدم عودته من نيجيريا غير موفق على الإطلاق).
* وأضاف: (قاد سلمون المريخ إلى نصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا، وساهم في فوز الفريق بلقبي الدوري والكأس في الموسم المنصرم فماذا قدّم تراوري للمريخ على مدى ثلاثة مواسم بخلاف التمرد والدلال؟).
* ثم كتب: (نرجو من مجلس المريخ أن يراجع نفسه ويتعامل مع لاعبه ببعض الحكمة.(
* كان يمكننا القول بذات منطق مزمل ونطلب الشفاعة لعلاء الدين يوسف وبكري المدينة عطفاً على الأداء المبهر الذي قدمه الثنائي خلال الموسم المنصرم الذي تألق فيه جابسون نفسه.
* في الموسم المذكور تفوّق علاء الدين يوسف على نفسه وكان جوكر المريخ وحلّال العُقد والمشاكل فلعب في الوسط وتألق، وقاد الدفاع فتعملّق.
* بل ساهم في التهديف بإحراز ركلة جزاء حاسمة كفلت للمريخ الفوز على وفاق سطيف بهدف في مباراة الجولة الثانية بدوري مجموعتي ابطال افريقيا.
* أما بكري المدينة فقد كانت بصمته أوضح من الشمس صنع، وسجل، ونافس على لقب أفضل نجوم بطولات الأندية الأفريقية وكان حديث المحللين في قنوات bein sports لفترة طويلة.
* رغم كل ما قدمه هذا الثنائي من أداء في الموسم السابق لم يحظيا بشفاعة مزمل عضو لجنة التسيير المريخية.
* يتخذ القرارات في الاجتماعات ثم ينتقدها في الصحف!.
* يجب أن تساوي سياسة الإنضباط بين الشريف النيجيري والضعيف المالي.
* يواجه الزعيم اليوم رهيب كوستي.. مباراة نتوقع حسمها لمصلحة الكبير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفقات الجديدة بالسودان مطالبة بإثبات جدارتها

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يخضع العديد من اللاعبين الجدد، المحليين والأجانب الذين تعاقدات معهم أندية الممتاز السوداني، لاختبار قدرات وتحدٍ مقرون برهان صعب ستكون المحصلة تقييما نهائيا يدل على فشل مجالس الإدارات من عدمه في إدارة ملف التعاقدات الصيفية، وبات الجمهور والمراقبون في حالة ترقب وشغف للتعرف على قدرات هؤلاء اللاعبين الجدد وتأثيرهم على نتائج وأداء فرقهم في الدور الثاني من البطولة.

في الهلال جاء لاعب نيجيري مغمور يلعب بقدمه اليسرى في وسط الملعب، اسمه عزيز شوبولا بعد فترة احتراف قصيرة في نادي بادربورن الألماني ولا يعرف سبب إنتهاء فترته القصيرة هناك، لكن قدم اللاعب نفسه بسرعة في أكبر مباراة للفريق وهي مباراة الديربي التي كسبها الهلال.

وأحرز اللاعب هدفا أسطوريا وتسبب بالثاني من ركلة جزاء، ولكن ما زال على شوبولا العمل لإقناع الجميع بقدراته الفنية ويبرهن أن ما حدث في مباراة الديربي لم يكن مجرد نزوة.

الزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا مهاجم عاد للهلال بعد 3 سنوات بعد إنهاء التعاقد معه بواسطة رئيس النادي السابق الأمين البِرَيْر، تألق في مباراة مباراة الديربي فصنع هدف التعادل وأحزر هدف الفوز، كبر قليلا في السن ويواجه تحد أنه يجب أن يتغلب على عامل السن لإثبات أن عودته للفريق لها قيمة.

صانع الألعاب شرف شيبون، هو اللاعب المحلي الذي يجب أن ينجح في رهان أنه لاعب له قيمة فنية كبيرة قياسا بالطريقة التي خطفه بها الهلال من المريخ وقام بتهريبه إلى جنوب السودان، مرة ثانية، ثم نقله إلى شبيبة القيروان التونسي، إلى أن أعاده في مايو الماضي، وحتى الآن يبحث شرف عن فرصة خوض مباراة كاملة مع الهلال ليشفي غليل تحوله من الهلال للمريخ.

في المريخ يتعين على المدافع الدولي السوداني صلاح نمر، الذي رفض تجديد تعاقده مع الخرطوم والوطني وفضل اللعب للمريخ، أن يثبت أنه خيار لا غنى عنه في قلب دفاع رغم التشكيك في قدراته، وسيكون الضغط بالتالي عليه كبيرا لإقناع جمهور المريخ في ظل غياب قلبي الدفاع أمير كمال وعلي جعفر بسبب عقوبة الإيقاف المحلية والقارية.

لاعب آخر في المريخ لابد أن يؤكد أنه على قدر الضجة التي صاحبت تعاقد النادي الأحمر معه، وهو لاعب وسط منتخب جنوب السودان ألوك اكيج وهو لاعب وسط وهجوم، خطفه المريخ من الهلال ببراعة ويتماز بالسرعة، وينتظر منه جمهور المريخ إثبات مهاراته الفنية.

في اللاعبين الأجانب، هناك صانع الألعاب العاجي الموهوب صاحب القدم اليسارية شيخ موكورو الذي صنع له جماهيرية كبيرة جدا بالهلال الذي تعاقد معه في ديسمبر/كانون الثاني 2015 لكن الهلال استغنى عن خدماته بعد 4 أشهر فقطـ الأمر شكل صدمة له ولجماهير الهلال، لكن اللاعب قبل بالعودة إلى السودان بسرعة من بوابة الهلال الاُبَيِّض في مايو الماضي ما يعني أنه أعلن قبوله التحدي لإثبات الظلم الذي وقع عليه في الهلال، وستكون مباراة فريقه الجديد مع الهلال هي المحك له.

ويبقى ظهير أيسر فريق الأهلي عطبرة الإريتري جوناس أبرز لاعب يستحق المتابعة في الدوري السوداني، وهو لاعب أساسي بمنتخب بلاده جاء مغمورا في السودان ووجد صعوبة بالغة في التعاقد مع فريق في الممتاز، وقبل به فريق الأهلي عطبرة على مضض ويتوقع أن يكون مفاجأة في الدوري لأنه مصنف من افضل اللاعبين الصاعدين في إقليم سيكافا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ ينفي وجود قصور من المجلس في إعادة النيجيري سالمون 
 
 
نفى مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على لسان عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس  النادي ورئيس القطاع الرياضي أن يكون هناك أي قصور من المجلس أو القطاع  الرياضي بخصوص عودة النيجيري سالمون لمواصلة مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء  مبيناً أنه اجرى اتصالاً هاتفياً بسالمون وطلب منه العودة إلى الخرطوم  ومواصلة مشواره مع الأحمر، لكن الأخير اعتذر له وأخطره بأن هناك ظروف اسرية  قاهرة تجعله بحاجة لمستحقاته المالية، وأضاف: أكدت له أن المريخ لا يرفض  على الإطلاق تسليمه كامل مستحقاته المالية مثلما فعل مع زملائه الأجانب  الذين عادوا في الموعد المحدد وشاركوا في التدريبات بجدية، وأكدت له أن  عودته للخرطوم كفيلة بحل مشكلته وتسلمه كافة مستحقاته، ولكن سالمون تمترس  خلف شروط من الصعب الاستجابة لها فهو يرفض العودة ويطالب بارسال المستحاقت  في بلاده، فكيف نضمن ان نرسل له المبلغ ولا يعود، علماً بأن فترته مع  المريخ لم يتبق منها غير أشهر معدودات، وأكد عبد الصمد أن سالمون لن يتسلم  مستحقاته إلا إذا احترم تعاقده مع المريخ وعاد إلى الخرطوم وشارك في  التدريبات بجدية، مؤكداً أنه تحدث مع سالمون أكد له أن المريخ على استعداد  لإرسال التذاكر له حتى يعود، لكن سالمون تهرب من تحديد موعد عودته للخرطوم،  الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن النيجيري لا يرغب في العودة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تغريدة واتساب
نحن من نشغل نفسنا يذهب من يذهب ويبقي الكيان
ونقطة شتلة جديدة وقروباتنا تقعد تنقل وليها تلووووووك

نبتدي بالشطر الثاني للعنوان
نشيل ونصدق في الشتلات
ونشيل نلوك في الشتلات والاخبار المفبركة
اصبحنا ارضية خصبة عشان ابتعدنا عن الهدف الاساسي
اللوبي الازرق اشغلكم تمام وقروباتنا اصبحت مخترقة طول اليوم !!!
عارفين ليه
عشان انشغلنا بالاخبار المفبركة
اشغلوكم في انفسكم
يستخدمون سلاح الشغل النفسي
قروبات معينة تضرب المثل في عدموالشتل عشان مابتعدو عن الهدف الاساسي
قروبات ساس واساس
وقروبات ناديك يناديك
قروبات متكاملة من جوانب الدعم للنادي والترابط الاجتماعي
لم يتوقفوا من اجل شتلة لانها اصلا لايوجد من يزرعها عشان كلامهم كلو عن الدعم في الدعم كشوفاتهم طول اليوم متحركة وكل منضم للقروبات يدعم
قوائم دعم للنادي
وقوائم دعم اجتماعي
اصبح الكل يعرف الكل من كثرة تكرار الاسامي في القوائم
تكلمنا تكرارا لن تبتعد الاخبار المفبركة وذارعيها الا بالنفرات والقوائم المالية
غير ذلك
نقطة شتلة جديد ونهري وننكت في نفسنا وهاك ياشتايم ونلوك الموضوع طول اليوم
القصة ايها السادة
ابعدوا الضغط النفسي عن ناديهم وتمت زراعته بنجاح في نفوسنا وفي قروباتنا
كل يوم خبر مفاوضات
وكل يوم خبر خلافات
ونحن نصدق
طالما قروباتنا مليانة باللوبي الازرق
سنحصد كل يوم ضغط نفسي وخلافات ومغادرات والخ.....
نضفوا قروباتكم
نضفوا قروباتكم
نضفوا قروباتكم
قبل ان تصابوا بامراض نفسيا من كثرة الاخبار المفبركة
خذوا من قروبات ناديك وساس واساس الحكمة والتعامل والقوانين ،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
من يتكلمون عن ذهاب لاعب للهلال او نقص كشف المريخ
عليهم ان يتزكروا جيدا حصدنا كاس مانديلا بظ،ظ£ لاعب فقط لاغير
يذهب من يذهب
ويغادر من يغادر
الكيان لايتوقف علي لاعب
الا وتوقف برشلونة بعد رحيل شافي
ولتوقفت حركة وتنقلات اللاعبين في العالم وكل فريق تمسك بلاعبينه
كيف اتى الينا من اللاعبين من خارج السودان او من اندية اخرى
لو تعاملنا بفهم علان ماشي وفلان مغادر للعرضة شمال لتوقف النادي منذ عشرات السنين
ماذا اضافوا للعرضة شمال من ذهبوا!!!!
اتركوا عواطفكم جانبا
وارجعوا لعقلكم مرة
طالما نظرتنا للعرضة شمال انها بعبع وانها تستطيع وتفعل
ستمرر فينا كل اخبارهم المفبركة ونصبح اقل منهم
ركزوا في المريخ واعملوا لبناء المريخ
نظموا البيت وفكونا من سيرة العرضة شمال
يبقي من يقدر الشعار ويحترم الكيان والعقد
ويذهب من يذهب
مسيرة المريخ لو تتوقف عند لاعب
كانت توقفت عند كمال عبدالوهاب وحامد بريمة وسامي وسكسك والعجب وايداهور وكثير من العمالقه الذين احترموا المريخ واحترموا عقودهم
ادعموا النادي بدل البكاء والعويل علي ذهاب لاعب او تمرد لاعب
البقاء للافضل
والبقاء لمن اراد العطاء حتى وان لم يحالفه الحظ
من راقب الناس مات هما
••••••••••••••••••••••••••مسك الختام
سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم
ارفعوا الانضباط شعار والكل وراكم
سنقف معكم طالما هدفكم البناء
وسندعم سياستكم طالما حملتم عصا الانضباط
ارفعوها في اتخن تخين
واكبر شنب
المريخ عالي ولايعلو عليه
البقاء للافضل حتى لو نكمل الدوري بي ظ،ظ، عشر لاعب
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
ندعم بمالنا وفكرنا
ونشجع باقلامنا وحناجرنا
ونتفرج في الملعب او منازلنا
قبل هذا وذاك نهتم بقروباتنا وننضفها من العبث
من يرتضي ان يكون ارض خصبة لنقل وزراعة وشتل الاخبار المفبركة عليه ان يراجع مريخيتة
المريخ الان اصبح مستهدف
واستقرارنا مستهدف
وعواطفنا مستهدفة
دعونا نقود حملتنا ونفرتنا سترون كثيرا منهم الي خبر كان
انهم قلة لكن استطاعوا ان يغيرو مساركم بااهداف واضحة وبطريقة سلسة
المجلس الحالي من ناديتم به
المجلس الحالي يمثل البعبع لهم
ارادوا ان يهزموه من خلالكم
هل ترتضي ان تكون واحد من ادواتهم لهدم المريخ
نفرتنا هى الحل
نفرتنا القادمة
الزمان: ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦/ظ¨/ظ،ظ 
المكان : نادي المريخ
تحت شعار بنفرتنا نسدد غرامتنا
فعلوا النفرات وسترون نتائجها مغادرة الكثيرين وصمت الاكثر
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
من يتحاملون اليوم في ملف سلمون وبكري وعلاء وتراوري
نعيد لكم ان سياسة الوالي الان اختلفت عن الماضي
والشعار المرفوع
اسمك يصنع بعطاءك
ونزكركم فقط ان سلمون سافر قبل استلام اللجنة لمهامها
ولم يعطي الفرصة اصلا لعلاج مشكلته
والجلوس في دولته لن يحل مشكلته وكل يوم محسوب ضده فقط
اي محاولات لتحويل الحقائق او الضغط علي اللجنة الجديدة مردودة عليهم
غير ملف الاصابة الجديد الظهر في الصورة !!!!
ومن اراد معالجة اثار الهدم الكان في ستة اشهر في شهرين يكون بيحلم حلم جميل
من يرث ديون مالية بالمليارات
وكشف مليان بالاصابات بسبب اعداد خاطئ
ومن يرث فريق متمرد من اجل المال
تعال انت البتكتب وتصرح وتنتقد وعالج الحال
الكتابة ساهلة لكن الواقع مختلف
لو هناك محمده حاليا
سياسة الانضباط تكفي
وسداد المرتبات يكفي
وسفر المريخ من غير مجموعات وسفره من غير تمرد يكفي
واجماع المريخاب علي المجلس يكفي
وارتياح اللاعبين من غير تضجر ولاتصريحات او تزمر يكفي
ودا خلال شهرين فقط
لم نسمع بلاعب قال قروشي غير سلمون وجالس في بيتهم ويطالب
ولم يطلع علينا مدرب يطالب برواتب لاعبين
ولم نسمع عوض لجنة موجود في الكرسي الساخن في البرامج الرياضية
اين كل هذاقبل ستة اشهر
تخدير وظهور اعلامي مكثف لنفي او تاكيد معلومات ومؤتمرات صحفية وتزمر لاعبين بسبب المال
الان المتوقف يامصاب
او موقوف اداريا انضباطيا
غير ذلك نقطة سطر جديد لبناء فريق جديد خالي من العواطف والدلع الفاااااضي
ملف المدرب الاجنبي يطبخ في نار هادئة ووصلة نصف الدوره الثانية
وملف التسجيلات والاصافات تحت عيون المراقبين
في العجلة الندامة
وفي التأني السلامة
اي حديث غير ذلك شتلة مغننة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
يؤدي نادي المريخ مباراة في الدوري الممتاز بعيد عن معقل النادي في مدينة كوستي
ومريخاب كوستي بسدوا عين الشمس
التوفيق لشباب المريخ
وباذن الله منتصرين
وعلي مريخاب كوستي التشجيع والالتفاف
وشبابنا باذن الله سيعودون بالمريخ الي مربع الانتصارات
الصبر علي الفريق الحالي سيكون نواه لبناء فريق مستقبلي مع بعض الاضافات
دعواتكم ودعمكم سيكون ذاد للانتصارات مستقبلا
طيلة الاعوام السابقه نضغط علي الادارات
لاجديد
نقطة مدرب جديد
نقطة لاعب جديد
نقطة هتاف ضد لاعب حالي والاستمرار في تدميره
لن يتغير الحال طالما شغالين بنفس المنوال ،،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق طبي
‏لم ارى نصيحة طبية هامه للوقاية ولعلاج اهم الأمراض المزمنه مثل المشي*
ولم ارى علاجاً اكثر إهمالاً في مجتمعنا مثل المشي .
وربنا ينعم عليكم بالصحة والعافية
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق توعوي
انظر بعناية في الاتجاهين مرتين قبل أن تدخل في تقاطع للطرق حيث إنه من السهل عدم ملاحظة سيارة قادمة من أول نظرة حيث يمكن أن تكون في مجال للرؤية خلف إطار الزجاج الأمامي، فالنظرة الأخرى لن تأخذ من الوقت إلا ثانية قد تكون كافية لمنع تصادم خطر الكلام دا للسائقين وحتى من يسير علي اقدامه
••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع*** 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* ميلان يتعاقد مع الإسباني أربيلوا لمدة موسم
* يوفنتوس يضم المغربي بنعطية رسميًا
* الأرجنتيني تيفيز يرفض عرض أتلتيكو مدريد للمرة الثانية
* أرسنال يدخل المنافسة على ضم الكولومبي كارلوس باكا مهاجم ميلان
* هجوم نيس يدفع البرازيل لزيادة إجراءات تأمين الأولمبياد
* هيجواين يفكر في إجبار نابولي على بيعه ليوفنتوس
* الفيفا يوصي بإيقاف ماكودي عضو المجلس السابق 4 سنوات
* إشبيلية يقترب من خطف الأرجنتيني لوسيانو فيتو مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريد
* فيار: قيادات أوروبية شجعتني على الترشح لرئاسة اليويفا
* فيردر بريمن الألماني يلغي مباراة ودية مع لاتسيو الايطالي
* سانابريا: ريال بيتيس هو المكان الأنسب لي
* السكرتير الفني لبرشلونة: من الصعب إبرام صفقات جديدة
* أنطونيو باراجان يرحل عن فالنسيا نحو ميدلسبره الانجليزي

====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 19 :

* مريخ كوستي (-- : --) المريخ الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* الأمير البحراوي (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* مريخ نيالا (-- : --) أهلي مدني الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* النيل شندي (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) هلال الفاشر الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..............................................

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعة :

* زيسكو - زامبيا (-- : --) أسيك - ساحل العاج الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

..............................................

â—„ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعة :

* يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا (-- : --) ميدياما - غانا الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

* النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

..............................................

â—„ مباريات ودية - أندية :

* ويجان - إنجلترا (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا الساعة: 15:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* ليبستادت - ألمانيا (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* رابيد فيينا - النمسا (-- : --) تشيلسي - إنجلترا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 19 :

* الهلال (5 : 2) هلال كادوقلي
* الرابطة كوستي (3 : 2) الخرطوم الوطني
* النسور (2 : 2) الأهلي عطبرة
* اهلي شندي (2 : 0) هلال الأبيض

..............................................

â—„ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعة :

* الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب (1 : 3) الفتح الرباطي - المغرب

..............................................

â—„ كاس مصر : دور الثمانية :

* الاسماعيلي (2 : 0) المصري
..............................................

â—„ بطولة أوروبا تحت 19 سنة :

* هولندا (1 : 2) إنجلترا
* كرواتيا (0 : 2) فرنسا

===== 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
بــــــــــداية المــــــــــــد الأحمـــــــــــــر 

âœچ بسم الله بدينا وبدأ بصيص الأمل الذي يراودنا في الخفقان خوفاً من تعثر جديد يقضي علي الأخضر واليابس في الكوكب الأحمر.
× اليوم تتوقف القلوب وتتجه الأنظار صوب مدينة كوستي الجميلة لمعايشة لقاء المريخ والرهيب في مباراة يتوقع أن تكون قوية وصعبة ، المارد الأحمر ينشد الفوز لمصالحة جماهيره والعودة لسكة الأنتصارات التي فقدها في مبارياته الأخيرة بينما يسعى الرهيب لأقتناص النقاط من أجل الخروج من النفق المظلم.
× التهئية النفسية للاعبي المريخ يجب أن تكون مكثفة فالدورة الثانية سيدخلها كل لاعب بضغوطات متزايدة لآن خسارة أي نقطة تعني أن ننعي أملنا في الفوز بالبطولة ويتعداها الي طمع أندية المراكز المتقدمة في الانقضاض على المركز الثاني .
× متى ما وجدت العزيمة والإصرار وتمت تهئية اللاعبين نفسياًومعنوياً وبدنياً فأن المريخ قادر علي العودة مارداً مهاباً.

âœچمثلما للنصر ثقافة في عالم المستديرة وهي م€ٹ عدم المبالغة في الأفراح وعدم التعالي علي المستديرة وأحترام المنافسين والأخذ في الإعتبار غدر المستديرة والأبتسامة و....و. ...م€‹، فأن المطلوب اليوم من جميع الذين ينتمؤون للكوكب الأحمر أن يمتلكوا ثقافة الهزيمة وهي م€ٹ المساندة والتشجيع من أجل العودة مرة أخري لسكة الأنتصارات وعدم الياس والإنكسار والعمل بجهد وأجتهاد لتلافي الأخطاء و... و....م€‹ .
× مباراة اليوم لن تكون سهله من واقع أن أندية المؤخرة ستكون أكثر شراسة في الدورة الثانية من أجل الحفاظ علي تواجدها بالدوري الممتاز وتعمل للهروب من المنطقة الخطرة بالإضافة الي أن لقاء اليوم يلعبه الرهيب بمعقله ووسط جماهيره .
× أندية المؤخرة هي التي تلعب دوراً كبيراً في تحديد بطل المسابقة والأندية التي تحتل المراكز الأولي .
× فوز ممثل المدينة الثاني الرابطة كوستي أمس علي الكوماندز بثلاثية مقابل هدفين يعد بمثابة دافع قوي للرهيب من أجل تحقيق نتيجة جيدة أمام الزعيم اليوم وإرضاء جماهيره ومواصلة أفراح كوستي وهذا ما يزيد تعقيد المهمة الحمراء.

âœچالرائع دوماً ناصر بابكر تناول في عموده م€ٹخارطة طريقم€‹ قبل أيام (الروح الإنهزامية) التي تتحلى بها غالبية القطاعات الحمراء وذكر أنها تصب جل تركيزها علي كاس السودان ، وأكد أن خسارة نقاط الولايات كان نتيجة لهذه الروح الإنهزامية.
×وتحدّث الأستاذ (مزمل أبو القاسم) عن قضية فقدان الأحمر لنقاط الولايات خلال الفترة الأخيرة منوهاً لضرورة (إخضاع) الأمر لدراسة لإيجاد حل ناجع للمشكلة التي باتت تشكّل صداعاً مزمناً للفرقة الحمراء كلما حزم أمتعته وغادر لاداء إحدى المباريات الولائية.
× الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحاج تناول الموضوع كذلك عبر زاويته (رحيق رياضي) بعنوانم€ٹ مشكلة النقاط الولائية م€‹ .

× أولا:- جميعنا نتفق علي أن نقاط الولايات هي مربط الفرس التي تحدد بطل المنافسة بصورة كبيرة .
× متعة الدوري الممتاز وإثارته تظهر عندما يحمل الفريق حقائبه ويتجه لاحدى الولايات .

× الأساتذة أعتمدوا في مقارناتهم علي مقدار ما تحصل عليه الفريق من نقاط من مجموع مباريات الولايات في الموسم الواحد ومقارنته بالمواسم المختلفة للدوري الممتاز .

× خلاصة ماتوصل له الأساتذه من مقارنتهم هذه أن التراجع في عدد النقاط التي تحصلت عليها الفرقة الحمراء من مباريات الولايات في الاعوام الأخيرة يدل علي ضعف اداء المريخ فقط فقط فقط...!!!!

× الحقيقة تقول عندما نقارن يجب أن تكون المدخلات ثابتة وكذلك يجب أن نأخذ الكفتين (فرق الولايات $ المريخ ) لنصوغ الحكم بعد ذلك من أجل إعطاء كل ذي حق حقه.

× الرأي عندي أن أندية الولايات تطور مستواها وأصبحت تقارع اندية العاصمة والمواسم الأخيرة في تردي نتائج المريخ في الولايات يدل علي ذلك .

× يجب أن نرفع القبعه ونصوغ كلمات المدح و الشكر والثناء لرؤساء ومجالس إدارات أندية الولايات ولاعبيهم وجماهيرهم ولولاة الولايات الذين ظلوا يقفون (مادياً و معنوياً ) بقوة مع ممثليهم فقد أستطاعوا أن يجعلوا أنديتهم تقف نداً (للقمة) وتقاتل ببسالة وشراسة بعد أن كانت حملاً وديعاً
تقبل الخسارة بسهولة حتى عندما تلعب علي أرضها وبين جماهيرها .

× قارن هولاء الأستاذه نتائج مريخ المواسم الماضية ومريخ اليوم وكان أندية الولايات ثابتة (من حيث المستوى واللاعبين ) و لم يحدث لها تغير والتغير حدث في الفرقة الحمراء فقط ( سواءاً كان ايجاباً أو سلباً ) .

وأكبر تأكيد أن التطور حدث في أندية الولايات أكثر من القمة ، فقد كانت أندية المريخ والهلال تفوز بعدد كبير من الأهداف خارج أرضها فأين أختفت ي سادة( المقارنة الفاشلة جعلت الحكم بأن نتيجة الثمانية هي نفس نتيجة الواحد صفر لآن الحساب كان بالنقاط وأهمل كل شئ)... !!

¶ قديماً كانت أندية الولايات تتخذ الأسلوب الدفاعي فقط عند مواجهة القمة وتطمح دائماً في الخروج بأقل خسارة حتي وهي داخل ملعبها لأنعدام التكافؤ مادياً و في خامات اللاعبين ولكن اليوم تكاد تكون الكفة مالت للتساوي ..!!

× اليوم أذا فاز المريخ أو الهلال علي فريق من الولايات بهدف تجد الفرحة عارمة .

× النتيجة الحقيقية للمقارنة يجب أن تكون

× تطورت أندية الولايات تطور فاق أندية القمة وهذا يفرح القلب لانه سيجعل المنافسة أكثر قوة .

× الفروقات التي كانت تميز أندية القمة عن أندية الولايات في طريقها للإندثار .

× فقدان القمة للنقاط بالولايات دليل عافية للمنافسة .

م€ٹنواصل غدام€‹.

âœچ جْـــرَة ِ___ قًـلُـم ___ أخيرا :__

â™، التفكير يجب أن ينحصر في كيفية تخطي مريخ كوستي حالياً وليس في كيفية العودة للخرطوم بالنقاط الستة كاملة .
صورة ‏عوض الحسين‏.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
إصابة سالمون جابسون..

• بالامس تكرم الاخ مزمل ابوالقاسم بتوضيح الكثير من ملابسات غياب محترف المريخ النيجيري سالمون جابسون وتخلفه ببلاده ، وذلك من خلال عموده المقروء كبد الحقيقة ، وقد أسهب الاستاذ في شرح أسباب رفض اللاعب للعودة لمواصلة نشاطه بشكل طبيعي مع الفريق .
• بداية نشكر الاستاذ مزمل علي طرقه للموضوع الذي شغل بال الصفوة طويلا وأصابهم بالحيرة قبل القلق من جراء غياب لاعبهم المفضل والمحبوب ، جابسون ، وبسبب صمت مجلس ناديهم وعدم توضيحه للحقائق لهم .
• غير أن الملاحظ أن الاخ مزمل تناول الموضوع بصفته الاعلامي المريخي المعروف وكاتب العمود الرياضي بصحيفة الصدي ، وليس بصفته عضوا في لجنة التسيير والناطق بلسانها ، ونعتقد أنه كان أفضل من ذلك أن يصدر المجلس بيان يوضح فيه الحقائق كاملة لجمهور الفريق ، وكان بامكان الاخ مزمل نفسه أن يكتب البيان وينشره في صحيفته باسم مجلس المريخ لانه عضو فيه كما تقدم وناطق باسمه .
• ثم نتناول حديث الاخ مزمل والذي ذكر فيه أن اللاعب يعاني من إصابة قديمة حسب تقرير طبي سابق يحتفظ به المجلس ، وهناك تخوف من تجددها مما دفع المجلس لعدم تحويل المبلغ للاعب في بلاده وطالبه بالحضور الي الخرطوم لاستلام كامل حقوقه .
• دون أي تشكيك في مصداقية الاستاذ مزمل أو من استقي منه هذه المعلومات ، نقول أن هذا الحديث لا يبدو منطقيا وذلك من ناحيتين :
• الاولي : أن إصابة اللاعب والخوف من تجددها يجعل تحويل المبلغ اليه ببلاده أو حضوره الي السودان سيان وفي نفس الدرجة ، بمعني أنه لو كان المجلس سيسدد الاستحقاقات بعد حضور اللاعب فما الذي يمنع تحويلها له في بلاده . ولو كان المجلس متأكد من الاصابة وأن اللاعب لن يكون مفيدا للفريق فلماذا يحضر اللاعب أصلا طالما انه مهدد بتجدد اصابته .
• أما الناحية الثانية فأن هذه المستحقات هي عن فترات سابقة ، وهي مديونية للاعب علي المريخ من أيام لجنة التسيير الاولي ، وعلي ذلك فهو يستحقها في كل الحالات ، هذا اذا افترضنا أن المجلس يتخوف من أن يستلم اللاعب المبالغ ببلاده ثم لا يحضر الي السودان .
• أخلاقنا في المريخ ، وقبل ذلك في الاسلام تحتم علينا أن ندفع للاعب مستحقاته القديمة قبل أن نبادر الي تقديم شكوي عنه للاتحاد ، خصوصا وأن الجميع يشهدون له بحسن الخلق والسلوك القويم ، ولا سوابق له في التمرد علي الفريق ونعتقد أن تقديم هذه الشكوي زاد من تأزم الموقف لما فيه من إبداء لسوء النية من جانب مجلس المريخ .
• أما عن الاصابة ودرجتها والحديث عن عدم إمكانية العلاج إلا عن طريق عملية جراحية تتم في المانيا ، وأن نسبة الشفاء بعد ذلك كله غير مضمونه فنذكّر الجميع باصابة مماثلة تعرض لها نجم المريخ السابق كليتشي اوسونوا ، ووقتها كان المريخ ينوي تسفير اللاعب لاجراء العملية الجراحية وفي المانيا نفسها ، الا أنه رفض ذلك بسبب أن النتيجة غير مضمونه ، ثم قال ( وهي النقطة المهمة ) أن لديهم في بلادهم علاجا ناجحا ومضمونا لمثل هذه الاصابة وأنه سيسافر الي هناك للاستفادة من ذلك العلاج .
• سافر كليتشي ثم عاد بعد أشهر قليلة ومارس نشاطه بشكل طبيعي مع المريخ ، بل هو يمارسه حتي الان مع فريق الاهلي شندي وبمستوي مميز للغاية للدرجة التي جعلته يقف علي رأس قائمة الهدافين بالدوري السوداني الممتاز حتي نهاية الدورة الاولي .
• لا يغيب علي الجميع أن سالمون من نفس بلاد كليتشي التي تشتهر بقدرتها علي علاج الكثير من الامراض ، بل والاعراض الاخري بطرق عديدة ومختلفة ربما يعجز حتي الطب عنها والدليل علي ذلك ما ذكرناه من مثال اللاعب كليتشي .
• نكرر مرة اخري أننا لا نشكك في مصداقية التقرير الطبي ، ولا في مصداقية من نقله لنا حيث لم نعهد عليه نشر ما لا يثق به ، ولكننا نؤمن تماما أنه فوق كل ذي علم عليم ، ولا نستبعد علي ذلك ان يشفي سالمون من اصابته كما فعل كليتشي .
• نقول : إرسال المبلغ الي سلمون في بلاده خلاف أن فيه ابداء لحسن النية ، فهو ايضا سيحل له بعض مشاكله الخاصة هناك كما ذكر وكيله – حسبما ورد في نفس العمود الذي تحدث عن الاصابة وحجمها .
• نقطة اخيرة في غاية الاهمية نرد بها علي الذين ينتقدون تدخل جمهور المريخ في القضايا الادارية والفنية للنادي وابداء اراءهم فيها ، ونقول لهم أن جمهور المريخ الوفي جزء لايتجزأ من النادي والفريق ، وهو يؤثر في الاحداث بنفس درجة تأثيره عليها .
• جمهور المريخ العظيم الذي يقود النفرات ، ويساهم في التمويل وفي دفع المستحقات والمديونيات ، لا يمكن أن يحجر عليه أحد أن يقول رأيه ، أو يطالب بتوضيح الحقائق له ، فهو شريك أصيل وصاحب حق في المريخ .
• ليس منطقا سليما أن نتجه الي الجمهور ونطلب منه المؤازءة والتشجيع من داخل الاستاد ، والدعم والمساهمه خارج الاستاد ، ثم نطالبه الابتعاد وعدم التدخل في القضايا الحساسة التي تهمه لأنها تخص النادي والادارة فقط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
كسر الغضب ولا يا مزمل

× يخوض المريخ عصر اليوم مباراة هامة جدا بكوستي، أمام مريخها وابن المريخ الشاطر فاروق جبرة ، على بطولة الدوري الممتاز،إذا ربنا جنب المنطقة هطول الأمطار والأوحال التي تغطي سماء تلك المناطق الماطرة بغزارة.
×نقول أن هذه المباراة لها ما بعدها من عدة نواحي ومآلات ، فالانتصار سيكسر الغضب الجماهيري ، الذي امتد منذ عهد ونسي وشقاق.
×والانتصار سيكون له مردودا جميلا على نفسيات اللاعبين، الذين يريدون ثقة القاعدة الحمراء والإعلام، حتى تتفجر مواهبهم وطاقاتهم المعروفة والتي كانت قد ساقتهم للتوشح بشعار الزعيم العظيم.
×إذن لقاء عصر اليوم يحتاج عملا مضاعفا من اللاعبين وليس سواهم،فالنتيجة السالبة لا قدر الله ستنزع أي عشم فيهم، وستنعكس على مستوياتهم في مقبل المباريات، وسيجد معظمهم خارج الخدمة، حتى إن بقى في الكشوفات لأي سبب من الأسباب.
×صحيح أن المريخ ليس له مديرا فنيا على قدر قامته ، ولكن له قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة تستطيع بث الحماس والدافعية لدى اللاعبين حتى يتخطوا عقبة كوستي الكئود بكل جدارة.
× الرأي عندي هو أن مباراة اليوم ستكون مرآة توضح بجلاء لأعضاء لجنة التسيير الحمراء المكاجرين ،تواضع مقدرات برهان الفنية ، لأن جبرة يعرف طريقة برهان التدريبية العقيمة والتي لا يستطيع تعديلها وتطويرها أبدا أبدا.
× الحديث والتبرير بأن المريخ يتأثر فنيا بغيات المصابين والموقوفين، وليس التدريب، أراه قولا غير دقيق، حتى إن كان له نوعا من التأثير.
×المريخ يفتقد لاعبين لعدة أسباب هذه حقيقة لا ننكرها ، ولكن السؤال الكبير الذي نطرحه هل الموجودين يوجد من هو أفضل منهم في الأندية الأخرى بما فيها الهلال؟
×راعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم أن معظم هولاء اللاعبين أتوا للمريخ من أندية بالممتاز، وكانوا نجوما تلصف حتى نالت شرف الانتماء.
× هل يريد أن يقنعنا برهان بأن هلال كادقلي ومريخ ورابطة كوستي وبقية الفرق يمتلكون لاعبين أفضل منه ، كلام غريب وعجيب.
×وبالأمس وضح هوان وضعف هلال الجبال أمام الهلال بخماسية تحدث عن فريق هالك ،استفاد من هوان مدرب مهلك، مما يدلل على قولنا أن المريخ يعاني فنيا بما يلي الجهاز الفني ، وليس من جانب العناصر رغم الغيابات.
×نسأل الله أن يوفق المريخ اليوم من تخطي مريخ كوستي، حتى لا تتأثر الأوضاع وتتعقد أكثر وأكثر في الديار الحمراء رغم عناد الإدارة الحمقاء.
×لا أتفق مع أخي وشقيقي مزمل فيما ذهب إليه بالأمس فيما يخص موضوع سالمون جابسون والحديث عن إصابته .
×أولا إصابة اللاعب معلومة للعامة، أما مدى تأثيرها والجزم على عدم استطاعة اللاعب للمواصلة، هذا أمر فيه رد وشك وإن أكدته التقارير الطبية الدقيقة.
× فإذا أخذنا بأن اللاعب معطوب وغير قادر على العطاء، فكان يجب أن يتعامل المجلس مع هذا الأمر بكامل الشفافية ويقوم بتسوية حقوق اللاعب وإعلان المخالصة بين الطرفين.
×ولو حقيقة أن المجلس يتعامل مع هذا الملف بما ذهب إليه مزمل أمس ، يكون المجلس يظلم المريخ وجماهيره ويضر بمصلحة الفريق ، لأنه دعم عدم الاستقرار وشتت الأفكار والأذهان والجهد والمال ، في أمر مقنوع منه، وهذا أمر لا يشبه إدارة نادي في قامة المريخ.
×أنا شخصيا أشك تماما في أن المجلس وحتى الحبيب مزمل قنعانين من سالمون بسبب الإصابة .
× لأن مزمل قام من تلقاء نفسه بالاتصال بالأخ بكري مصطفى وكيل اللاعب وطلب منه أن يحثه على الحضور ، ولم يتوقف عند هذا الحد بل طلب من أمين المال أن يتصل باللاعب ووكيله ويطمئنه على حفظ حقوقه حال قدومه للخرطوم وقد فعل، أها ده كلام ناس متأكدين من عجز لاعب يا مزمل؟
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نقول وللمريخ رب يحميه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
التخصص والتوليف..الرؤية الفنية والنظرة السطحية(3)

×خلال الجزء الأول والثاني استعرضنا أسباب وصول المريخ إلى الوضع الفني الراهن، باعتماده على التوليف عوضاً عن التعاقد مع لاعبين كلاً في خانته الأساسية، الأمر الذي ساهم في تكدس اللاعبين في بعض الخانات على حساب خانات أخرى، ما فرض على الأجهزة الفنية اللجوء إلى التوليف المستمر ، ما ترتب عليه تحول المريخ إلى فريق مولف، إثر السياسات الخاطئة في التسجيلات وإثر التخلص الموسمي من الأجهزة الفنية لدواعي الفشل دون مراعاة منطقية للأسباب.

×حالياً لا مفر من مواصلة محسن وبرهان في الإدارة الفنية، رغم المطالب بضرورة التعاقد مع مدير فني أجنبي، ونقول ذلك لأن المدرب الأجنبي الجديد لن يقضي على النواقص والشواغر الفنية لمجدر إشرافه على التدريب الأول، ولكن في المقابل الصبر على المدرب الأجنبي خير للمريخ من الصبر على محسن وبرهان، رغم ما يتميز به الثنائي الوطني، وعليه فإن الإدارة المكلفة بتسيير النشاط عليها التعاقد مع مدير فني أجنبي بشروط وموصفات خاصة، فالمريخ يحتاج إلى رجل معروف المستوى التدريبي، صارم وله شخصية قوية تفرض على اللاعبين والجمهور والإعلام والإدارة عدم التدخل في الشأن الفني، إضافة إلى ضرورة تميزه بالاهتمام بالتفاصيل الصغيرة.

×نود أن يتم التعاقد مع المدرب الجديد بصفه المراقب للوضع الفني خلال النصف الثاني من الموسم، ويمكن له التدخل بالمشورة حال اقتضت الضرورة، لكن يجب منعه من الإشراف الكامل قبل نهاية الموسم حتى لا يشكل الجمهور الشفقان والإعلام المتسرع رأي سلبي حوله، إذ أن الحكم يجب أن يكون بعد إشرافه الكامل على التسجيلات والمعسكر التحضيري، والإشراف المباشر على الفريق في الموسم القادم كاملاً، وليس خلال جولة أو اثنتين، إذ أن المجتمع المريخي عودنا على تقيم المدرب من خمس دقائق خلال جولة ودية ، فضلاً عن الإشراف على الفريق في ثلاث جولات، وعليه فإن الإدارة مطلوب منها العمل على تصحيح الأوضاع وتسيير النادي إلى بر الأمان.

×قد يقول أحدهم إن الإدارة لا تريد التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي في وجود برهان ومحسن بسبب توفير المال، وله نقول بأن الطاقم الفني في الفرق الافريقية (الصغيرة والمغمورة) من حولنا يكون به طاقم مكون من مدير فني له أربعة مساعدين ممثلين في المدرب العام والمساعد الأول والمساعد الثاني والمستشار الفني، فضلاً على القطاع الرياضي الذي يمثله مدير الكرة، ومدرب الحراس واختصاصي التغذية واللياقة، ما يفيد بأن الكرة تدار بجيش جرار على عكس ما ظل الإعلام الرياضي في السودان يروج له، إذ أن الجيش الجرار من الطفيلين حول الفريق أضر به من جيش التدريب وعلى ذلك قس، والمال الذي يوفره المريخ من إشراف المدربين على التسجيلات أكثر من المال المضاع على التعاقدات الفاشلة، إذ أن النجاح في التسجيلات الحالية مثلاً يوفر على المريخ صرف المال في التسجيلات المقبلة بسبب قلة الوظائف التي تحتاج الدعم على عكس التسجيلات التي لا تتم برؤية فنية إذ أن نجوم التسجيلات يتحولون إلى مشاطيب.

في القائم

×اليوم يفتتح المريخ مشوار الدورة الثانية من الممتاز في ظرف أقل ما يمكن وصفه به هو التعقيد.

×ننتظر من اللاعبين أن يكونوا في الموعد مع رفع شعار لا تفريط في أي نقطة خلال النصف الثاني بسبب موقف المريخ في الروليت.

×برهان ومحسن أمام مهمة صعبة ولكنها ليست مستحيلة إذا تحلى الفريق بالروح القتالية والتركيز أمام المرمى.

×سبق للأحمر المنافسة على الممتاز دون أي مهاجم متخصص ورغم ذلك نجح الفريق في الخروج من الموسم كاملاً دون خسارة لكن بـ(9) تعادلات في عهد البرازيلي كاربوني.

×المريخ سيجد فرص كثيرة أمام مرمى الخصوم في الدوري وعليه أن يحسن الفائدة منها، وفي المقابل ننتظر العمل على المستوى الجماعي للتقليل من الأخطاء.

×تقارب الخطوط واللعب بروح الجماعة والتركيز الذهني عوامل مهمة في مشوار النصف الثاني من الممتاز.

×كرة القدم لعبة متعددة الأساليب ويمكن لبرهان وحسن نهج أسلوب يقود الاحمر للنصر بأيسر الطرق سواء كان باللعب التجاري أو خلال الحماس والروح القتالية، أو الانضباط الوظيفي وغيرها.

×حال أراد المجتمع المريخي ممثلاً في الإدارة والجمهور والإعلام وحتى الجهاز الفني العودة إلى الصدارة عليهم التفكير في كل مباراة على حدا ونسيان أمر الصدارة وترك الهلال في شأنه.

×كل مباراة لها حسابتها الخاصة والمطلوب أن تكون كل جولة بطولة قائمة بذاتها مع نسيان الهلال وعدم التفكير في نتائجه الإيجابية أو السلبية.

×المريخ لديه مبارياته الخاصة في الدوري وعليه التفرغ لها، مع احترام جميع الخصوم والتفوق عليهم جولة بعد الأخرى بحسابات مختلفة وتحضير مختلف، عندها فقط سنجد أنفسنا في القمة.

×صاحب النفس الطويل والروح القتالية والهدف المحدد، وعدم الالتفات للمغريات فقط يمكنه التفوق في الخواتيم.

×النصر في جولة لا يعني التفوق في الخواتيم، وخسارة الهلال وتعثره في أي أسبوع من الأسابيع المقبلة لا يقطع بحتمية تتويج المريخ وعدم تعثره هو الآخر.

×على المجتمع المريخي التخلص من الضغوط والعمل للفوز في المباريات كل واحدة منفصلة.

شبك خارجي

# البحار الهادئة لا تصنع قبطانا ماهراً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسماء الفرق المشاركة فى البطوله العربيه

     ... الاهلي المصري مصر ... وفاق سطيف الجزائر .. الاهلي ... السعودية ...  العين الامارات ... الوحدات الاردن ...المحرق البحرين ... العربي الكويتي  ...النجم الساحلي تونس ...الرجاء البيضاوي المغرب ... الصفاء لبنان ...  الريان قطر ... السويق عمان ... المريخ السوداني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شائعة تزعج رئيس بعثة المريخ لكوستي

ابدى عبد الصمد محمد رئيس بعثة المريخ لكوستي انزعاجه من الشائعات التي انتشرت امس والتي تتحدث عن ابعاده للثلاثي عبده جابر وعنكبة وجمال سالم وقام عبد الصمد بالتقاط الصور مع الثلاثي ليؤكد تواجدهم مع الفريق وعدم ابعادهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وليد بدرالدين في اول اختبار رسمي مع المريخ

ستكون مباراة اليوم هي الاختبار الرسمي الاول للقادم الجديد وليد الذي تعاقد معه المريخ في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية بترشيح من رابطة الامارات
وفي حال نجح وليد في الاستفادة من هذن الفرصة وقدم مستوى مميز في الطرف الايسر سيكون قد اسهم في حل ازمة حقيقية عانى منها المريخ على مدى سنوات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة اليوم

كشف التدريب الختامي للمريخ امس ان الجهاز الفني بصدد اجراء بعض التعديلات على التشكيلة حيث سيكون جمال سالم ابرز غيابات المريخ وستكون التشكيلة على النحو التالي
المعز في حراسة المرمى
ضفر وصلاح نمر ووليد بدرالدين ومازن شمس الفلاح رباعي خط الدفاع
محمد الرشيد وابراهيم جعفر ومجدي وكوفي في خط الوسط
رمضان عجب وعنكبة في خط الهجوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوكرا يدخل مباراة اليوم بذكريات (الرابونا)

عرفت المباريات التي جمعت المريخ ومريخ كوستي خلال الموسم الحالي والمنصرم تالقا خرافيا لنجم خط وسط المريخ اوغستين اوكرا
وخلال ثلاث مباريات خاضها الاعب ضد الرهيب استطاع ان يصل الى الشباك اربع مرات
ولعل مباراه الدورة الاولى ترتبط عند اللاعب وجمهور المريخ بذكريات رائعة حيث كان اوكرا قد استطاع ان يصل الى شباك الرهيب بهدف عالمي عن طريقة (رابونا) الشهيرة وهو الهدف الذي صنف بانه اجمل اهداف الدوري في الموسم الحالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تيه : نقاط المباراتين هدفنا

عبر المدير الفني الكابتن برهان تيه عن رضائه التام عن الترتيبات والمناخ الملائم
وقال برهان لا نبالغ ان كنا نستهدف النقاط الست من كوستي من مجموع المباراتين
واضاف لم نات للنزهة بل جئنا للفوز فقط من اجل الانطلاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفتح يسحق الكوكب في "الديربي المغربي" بالكونفدرالية

المغرب كووورة

انتزع الفتح الرباطي فوزًا ثمينًا على ضيفه الكوكب المراكشي 3/1 في قمة مغربية خالصة، في الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الثانية لكأس الكونفدرالية الإفريقية، في المباراة التي جرت مساء الجمعة بملعب مراكش الكبير.

سجل أهداف الفتح الرباطي يوسف الكناوي من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة (21)، وعبد السلام بنجلون في الدقيقة (47)، ومحمد فوزير في الدقيقة (67)، فيما سجل هدف الكوكب المراكشي محمد الفقيه من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول.

وتعرض متصدر المجموعة الكوكب المراكشي لأول هزيمة له في دور المجموعتين، وخسر الصدارة لصالح الفتح الذي بات في رصيده 7 نقاط، فيما يملك الكوكب 6 نقاط بالمركز الثاني.

وكما كان متوقعا بدأت المباراة بالحذر والاحتياط من كلا الفريقين، فكان من الطبيعي أن تغيب الفرص الحقيقية للتسجيل، وظلت الكرة في أغلب الأوقات في الوسط، ورغم التحركات التي كان يقوم بها مهاجمو الفريقين إلا أن الحارسين أوزوكا والحواصلي ظلا في راحة تامة.

وعرفت الدقيقة 31 ركلة خطأ للفتح تكلف بها الناهيري الذي سدد ، لكن الكرة لمست أحد اللاعبين ليعلن الحكم عن ركلة جزاء، انبرى لها الكناوي وسجل الهدف الأول لفريقه.

رد فعل الكوكب المراكشي كان قويا حيث مارس ضغطا رهيبا على الدفاع الفتحي الذي مر من متاعب ، وكان الفريق المراكشي قريبا من التسجيل عبر العياطي الذي توصل بالكرة في مربع العمليات في الدقيقة 39، لكن الكرة التي سددها مرت عالية.

وسنحت فرصة أخرى في الدقيقة 43 بعد انسلال عميمي من الجهة اليمنى وسدد من داخل مربع العمليات لكن كرته أبعدها أحد المدافعين، قبل أن يطلع الوقت بدل الضائع من الشوط الأول عن ركلة جزاء بعد خطأ لبنجلون في مربع العمليات، سجل منها الفقيه هدف التعادل.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني وفي الدقيقة 47 سجل عبدالسلام بنجلون الهدف الثاني من تسديدة مركزة، وزاد فوزير من متاعب الكوكب بعد أن سجل الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 68.

ولم يقو الكوكب المراكشي على العودة في المباراة، واستسلم أمام قوة الفتح الذي عرف كيف يساير الدقائق المتبقية من المباراة، ونجح في كسب 3 نقاط ثمينة، في انتظار الجولة الرابعة التي سيلتقي مجددا فيها الفريقان بالرباط في 27 من هذا الشهر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
الحقيقة المؤلمة!

أزاح الزميل العزيز مزمل أبوالقاسم، وعضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، ستار الحقيقة. عن التقرير الطبي (المسكوت عنه) بشأن اللاعب جابسون سالمون، وهو ماراج خلال الفترة الماضية، عن تقرير طبي أحضره مع اللاعب من الأمارات أكد على تعرضه لأصابة مزمنة في الركبة تتهدد مشواره الكروي.!
وقد سبق أن أشار الأخ العزيز والزميل حسن بشير هنا بصحيفة الزعيم إلى وجود تقرير طبي مسكوت عنه بشأن جابسون، وأكد من خلال سطور واضحة أن هناك شيئاً ما يدور في الخفاء بشأن هذا اللاعب ورد في التقرير (المخفي)!
وجاءت سطور الأخ الحبيب مزمل مؤكدة على ما أورده الأخ حسن بشير، وحمل توضيحا لكل ماحواه التقرير (المخفي)، وهو ما أثار ردود أفعال كبيرة طوال يوم أمس تابعنا بعضها من خلال ماجاء بمواقع التواصل الأجتماعي!!
حقيقة تمنيت أن يتم الكشف عن هذا التقرير ( رسمياً) من خلال مؤتمر صحفي أو حتى تصريحات للناطق الرسمي للمجلس ومزمل نفسه يلعب هذا الدور، بجانب الأخ متوكل أحمد علي، على أن يصحب ذلك تفصيلا وافياً من القطاع الطبي بالمريخ، لأن الطريقة التي كشف بها الأخ مزمل ما جاء في التصريح عبرت زاويته اليومية، جرت عليه كثير من الأحاديث التي نعتبرها (فارغة) المحتوى والمضمون وفيها الكثير من التجني!!
البعض قال أن ما كتبه مزمل صاحب التأثير الأعلى ..هو تمهيد للتخلص من اللاعب وأنه غير مصاب ..وأن المجلس في طريقه للتخلص من جابسون وان مزمل أداة المجلس في التخلص من اللاعب!!
وهي أحاديث مراهقة، مبنية على أراء فطيرة وترصد ظل يتعرض له الأخ مزمل من بعض ضعاف النفوس الذين لا يرمش لهم جفن وهم ينشرون أحاديث البغض والكراهية، حتى حولوا المريخ إلى نادي (طارد)!!
إزاء هذا ...نرى أنه لا مناص من نشر التقرير كاملا عبر الصحف المريخية الثلاثة، وإستنطاق الأخ جار النبي الذي تابع حالته الصحية بدقة، ليؤكد أو ينفي ما جاء في هذا التقرير ..حتى لا يكون هناك جدلاً في أمر يسهل حسمه!!
وقد أشار الأخ مزمل في معرض توضيحه، أن التقرير أوصى بسفر اللاعب إلى ألمانيا لعلاج أصابته وهي أيضا معرضة لأحتمالات الفشل والنجاح، ولا أعتقد أن نادياً محترماً يمكن أن يرهن كل مصيره على لاعب يمكن أن تنتهي حياته الكروية نهائيا!!
ولنا أن نشير إلى حقيقة تنفي نية المجلس التخلص من هذا اللاعب، ففي تكوين لجنة التسيير الحالية أسماء كثيرة كانت معارضة..والآن هي في موقع المسؤولية..وإن كان هناك شيئاً غير طبيعياً فهم على دراية به ويمكن الرجوع لأي واحد فيهم!!
المهم.. التقرير الطبي المسكوت عنه ..فيه حقيقة صادمة وهي أن اللاعب الذي مثل نقطة إرتكاز الفرقة الحمراء الموسم الماضي، وكان سبباً رئيسيا في تقوية وسط الفرقة الحمراء، بل كان مركز ثقل الفريق وإنطلاقة ألعابه أصبح تلقائياً خارج حسابات المريخ للموسم القادم إن سارت الأمور كما هو موضح بالتقرير الطبي.!!
كما أن غياب اللاعب عن مباريات المريخ القادمة يمثل ضربة موجعة لوسط الفرقة الحمراء الذي سيفتقد لروحه وقائده هذا مع أكيد تقديرنا للعناصر الشابة التي تحمل الآن راية الدفاع عن ألوان المريخ.
فقدان المريخ لهذا اللاعب يعتبر خسارة ما بعدها خسارة، ومن الصعوبة بمكان إيجاد بديل بذات المواصفات النادرة التي يتمتع بها جابسون ..وهذا ما يتطلب البحث المبكر عن بديل له يحمل جزء من صفاته الإستثنائية، مع إقتناعنا التام بصعوبة ذلك في زمان شح المواهب في كل ملاعب العالم.
في نقاط
سرد الأخ مزمل كل شئ عن ما يتعلق بجابسون وبتفاصيل مملة، وذكر أسماء أشخاص حاولوا جهدهم إعادة اللاعب، الذي مارس تكبراً على المريخ دعا لإصدار عقوبة بحقه!!
وإن كان هناك شئ يلام عليه الأخ مزمل وبصفته عضو مجلس، هو طريقة إخراج هذا التقرير للعلن، حيث كان من الأفضل أن يأتي تصريحاً من القطاع الطبي أو بصفته ناطقاً رسيماً.
التقرير المكتوب عن جابسون سالمون يعود لشهر مارس الماضي، أي قبل ثلاثة أشهر من حضور لجنة التسيير الحالية، وهذا لمعلومية من يرمون التهم جزافاً.
جابسون مع أكيد تقديرنا له ولمكانته وتأثيره الواضح على الفريق ..إلا أنه سلك طريقاً خاطئاً دعا المجلس الحالي لمطاردته بسيف العقوبات.وهذا ليس له علاقة بإصابته إنما بعدم إحترامه للمريخ!!
ما يمارسه أبوبكر مصطفى بمعية جابسون سالمون شئ كريه، والمريخ أكبر منهما وقادر على تعويض اللاعب بآخر.
العمل على تأهيل اللاعب الموهوب حماد بكري دون إستعجال يمكن أن يغطي على فقدان جابسون مع الشاب صاحب الموهبة الكبيرة إبراهيم جعفر والخبير عمر بخيت!!
ونرى أن حاجة المريخ لخبرة المعلم عمر بخيت الآن باتت مطلوبة أكثر من أي وقت مضى.
أختيار المريخ للمشاركة بالبطولة العربية ليست منحة أو مجاملة من الإتحاد العام إنما هو تطبيق لائحي بحت، وغير ذلك كان يعتبر إلتفافا على اللائحة!!
المريخ هو الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للسودان في بطولة كأس العالم العربي..إنتهى البيان!
نشرت صور لبكري المدينة يمارس نشاطه بالحواري ..وهو ما يعني سلامته وأنه أدعا الإصابة ليثير مشاكل ..وذلك لأهداف تخصه!!
سياسة الأنضباط يجب أن تستمر ..ولا مجال للمجاملات مطلقا!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسعى لمصالحة الجماهير على حساب الرهيب عصر اليوم بكوستي

ديربي سبورت
يحل المريخ العاصمي ثاني الترتيب ب 37 نقطة ضيفا ثقيلا على مريخ كوستي صاحب  المركز السادس برصيد 13 نقطة ويسعى مريخ العاصمة للفوز في المباراة لتقليص  الفارق مع المتصدر الهلال ، ويعلم أبناء برهان أنه لا مجال للتفريط في اي  مباراة قادمة في انتظار تعثر المتصدر ، أما الطرف الآخر مريخ كوستي فيسعى  هو الاخر لتحسين موقعه في روليت الدوري حيث تفصله نقطتين فقط من متزيل  الترتيب الامير البحراوي ويأمل في تقديم مستويات جيدة تحت قيادة مدربه  العائد للديار فاروق جبره والذي قاده في الموسم الماضي لتحقيق المركز  السادس في دوري سوداني الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يعلن عن جدول مونديال الأندية



أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) امس عن جدول انطلاق بطولة كأس العالم للأندية، التي ستقام في الفترة من 8 إلى 18 ديسمبر/كانون أول القادم، والتي سيشارك فيها ستة من الأندية أبطال القارات إضافة لممثل الدولة المنظمة، وسيكون في هذه الحالة ناد ياباني.

وستقام البطولة على ملعبي مدينة سويتا في أوساكا ويوكوهاما الدولي، الذي سيحتضن المباراة النهائية والذي سبق واستضاف نهائي كأس العالم 2002 وخلاله فازت البرازيل باللقب على حساب ألمانيا 2ـ0.

وضمنت ثلاثة أندية إلى الآن المشاركة في البطولة، وهي ريال مدريد الإسباني المتوج بلقب دوري الأبطال الأوروبي، وكلوب أمريكا المكسيكي، الفائز بلقب دوري أبطال الكونكاكاف (اتحاد أمريكا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي)، وأوكلاند سيتي النيوزيلاندي الفائز بلقب دوري أبطال اتحاد الأوقيانوس لكرة القدم.

وينتظر أن يخوض الفريق الملكي مباراة نصف النهائي يوم 15 ديسمبر بملعب يوكوهاما، لكن لم يتحدد المنافس بعد.

بينما سيخوض بطل اتحاد أمريكا الجنوبية لكرة القدم، والذي سيتحدد هذا الشهر بين أتلتيكو ناسيونال الكولومبي وإندبنديينتي ديل بايي الإكوادوري، مباراة نصف النهائي الأخرى يوم 14 على ملعب أوساكا، أمام منافس لم يتحدد بعد، علما بأنه قد يكون صاحب الأرض أو بطل الأوقيانوس، اللذان سيتواجهان في الدور الأول.

ولا يزال يتبقى أيضا معرفة بطل قارتي أفريقيا وآسيا، إضافة لممثل البلد المضيف.

جدير بالذكر أن البطولة، التي اقيمت للمرة الاولى عام 2000 لم يتوج بها من قبل أي من أبطال أفريقيا أو الكونكاكاف أو الأوقيانوس أو آسيا.

ويعد برشلونة الإسباني حامل اللقب هو الفريق الأكثر تتويجا بمونديال الأندية (ثلاث مرات)، بينما سيبحث الريال عن لقبه الثاني بعد 2014.

*

----------


## الحريف

*مشكووور الاخ كسلاوي علي المجهود المقدر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلوكما : التحقيقات المالية جارية وتعيين لجنة تسيير للإتحاد وارد !
 
ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
يبدو أن الرياضة السودانية ستشهد تغييرا كبيرا على الصعيد الإداري مع  إقتراب فترة إتحاد كرة القدم من النهاية حيث لم يتبقى سوى 10 أيام على  إنقضاء المدة القانونية لحكم الدكتور الصيدلاني معتصم جعفر ورفاقه والمحددة  بتاريخ 26 /7 وقد أدلى الأستاذ/حيدر قلوكما وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي  بتصريحات تلفزيونية لقناة الشروق الفضائية حول موضوع الساعة إتحاد كرة  القدم السوداني بعد إلغاء جمعيته العمومية التنويرية بقرار وزاري وفي  تعليقه على التجاوزات المالية قال إن التحقيقات لا تزال جارية وأنهم في  وزارة الشباب والرياضة ستكون لهم كلمة بعد نهاية الإجراءات القانونية مؤكدا  أنه لا يستبعد تعيين لجنة تسيير لإدارة شئون الكرة بالبلاد خلفا لمجلس  إدارة الإتحاد الحالي وفي ذات الوقت لم يسد الباب أمام التمديد لقادة  الاتحاد لفترة أخرى ولكن يبقى ذلك رهينا بما تسفر عنه نتائج التحقيقات التي  تجريها الجهات ذات الصلة بشأن الملفات المالية لإتحاد الكرة وعليه يظل  الوضع على ماهو عليه وسط حالة من الترقب في الشارع الرياضي السوداني الذي  يتطلع لنهاية سعيدة تفضي إلى إستقرار الموسم والأيام القليلة القادمة ستشهد  إسدال الستار رسميا على هذه القضية المهمة .
*

----------


## الحريف

*ابرز مباريات السبت الرسمية والودية و القنوات الناقلة لها بالاضافة لورابط البث المباشر
.
دوري ابطال افريقيا 
# زيسكو ( زامبيا ) × اسيك ( ساحل العاج ) - 4:00 عصراً
بي ان سبورت 1 - رابط البث http://goo.gl/or5S6D
.
# الاهلي × الوداد - 8:30 مساءً 
بي ان سبورت 1 - رابط البث http://goo.gl/or5S6D
××××××××××
كأس الاتحاد الافريقي - الكونفدرالية 
# يانغ افريكانز ( تنزانيا ) × ميدياما ( غانا ) - 4:00 عصراً
بي ان سبورت 2 - رابط البث http://goo.gl/xU0dgR
.
# النجم الساحلي × الاهلي طرابلس - 10:30 مساءً 
بي ان سبورت 2 - رابط البث http://goo.gl/xU0dgR
×××××××××
دوري سوداني الممتاز 
# مريخ كوستي × المريخ - 4:30 عصراً
النيلين الرياضية - رابط البث http://goo.gl/1JzyFO
.
# الامير × الامل - 5:00 عصراً 
القناة الناقلة لم تحدد 
.
# مريخ نيالا × اهلي مدني 5:00 عصراً
القناة الناقلة لم تحدد
.
# النيل شندي × مريخ الفاشر - 8:00 مساءً
القناة الناقلة لم تحدد
.
# اهلي الخرطوم × هلال الفاشر - 8:00 مساءً 
القناة الناقلة لم تحدد
×××××××××
وديـــات ..
# مانشستر يونايتد × ويجان 3:30 عصراً 
لم تحدد القناة 
.
# ميونخ 1860 × بروسيا دورتموند - 6:00 مساءً
لم تحدد القناة الناقلة
.
# ليبستادت × بايرن ميونخ - 6:00 مساءً
لم تحدد القناة الناقلة
.
# رابيد فيينا × تشيلسي - 7:00 مساءً 
لم تحدد القناة الناقلة 

*

----------


## الحريف

*جدول مباريات الدوري الاسباني في الموسم الجديد






سُحب ظهر اليوم الجمعة 15 يوليو مي مقر الاتحاد الاسباني سحب قرعة جدول الدوري الاسباني “لا ليغا” لموسم 2016 – 2017، لمعرفة مواعيد مباريات كل فريق وتحديد موعد كلاسيكو الأرض والديربيات الكُبرى.
قبل السحب شكر رئيس الاتحاد الاسباني أنخيل ماريا فيلار المدرّب السابق لمنتخب اسبانيا فيسينتي ديل بوسكي على عطاءاته للكرة الاسبانية، قائلاً: “وداعاً لديل بوسكي الذي غادر المنتخب لكنه سيبقى على عمله داخل الاتحاد”.
وأضاف:”عيلنا أن نهنئ أنديتنا التي قدّمت موسماً استثنائياً بريال مدريد بعد فوزه بلقب دوري الابطال و كذلك اشبيلية بفوزه بكاس الاتحاد الاوربي  برشلونة الفائز بقلبي الدوري و الكأس”. 

اضغط على الصورة للتكبير – مباريات الجولة الاولى
وجاء الجدول على الشكل التالي: 
– بداية الدوري ستكون في تاريخ 21/8/2016.
-كأس السوبر بين برشلونة واشبيلية سوف يقام في ي 14 و 17 أغسطس
-عطلة الليغا سوف تمتد 20 يوم، بين 18/12/2016 الى 9/1/2017.
-كأس الملك سوف يبدأ 31 أغسطس والنهائي سيكون 27 أو 28 مايو.
قرعة الجولة الأولى: 21 أغسطس 2016 

قرعة برشلونة:



– مباراة الجولة الأولى ستجمعه بريال بيتيس على ملعب الكامب نو 
الكلاسيكو الذهاب في الجولة 14/ الكامب نو في 4 – 12 – 2016
كلاسيكو الاياب في 23 -4 – 2017 في سانتياغو بيرنابيو
قرعة ريال مدريد:
– مباراة الجولة الأولى ستجمعه بريال سوسيداد في الأنويتا
الكلاسيكو الذهاب في الجولة 14/ الكامب نو في 4 – 12 – 2016
كلاسيكو الاياب في 23 -4 – 2017 في سانتياغو بيرنابيو
 ديربي الذهاب سيُقام في فيسنتي كالديرون (20 نوفمبر) بينما سيُقام ديربي الإياب في سانتياغو برنابيو (9 ابريل).
قرعة أتلتيكو مدريد:
يواجه في الجولة الأولى الافيس في الفيسينتي كالديرون 
 ديربي الذهاب سيُقام في فيسنتي كالديرون (20 نوفمبر) بينما سيُقام ديربي الإياب في سانتياغو برنابيو (9 ابريل).
قرعة اشبيلية:
يواجه في الجولة الأولى اسبانيول على ملعبه 
قرعة فالنسيا:
يواجه في الجولة الأولى لاس بالماس على ملعب الميستايا


*

----------


## الحريف

*اهلي شندي يتجاوز هلال الابيض ويحلق ثالثاً
حقق الاهلي شندي فوزاً غالياً على ضيفه هلال الابيض بهدفين دون مقابل في مستهل مباريات الفريقين في الدورة الثانية من دوري سوداني الممتاز مساء الجمعة في مدينة شندي .
المباراة التي جمعت رابع و سادس الترتيب جاءت قوية من جانب الطرفين حيث عمل الاهلي على الاستفادة من سقوط الخرطوم الوطني ثالث الترتيب امام الرابطة كوستي ليحل مكانه في المرتبة الثالثة ، سجل هدفي الاهلي شندي كل من الوطني عماريه و النيجيري كليتشي اوسونوا ليحقق نادي الاهلي فوز غالي وضعه على مقربة من المريخ الثاني .
بالنتيجة رفع اهلي شندي رصيده من النقاط لـ35 نقطة في المركز الثالث وبفارق نقطتين عن المريخ الثاني فيما تجمد هلال الابيض عند 28 نقطة في المركز السادس مؤقتاً .


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
الحقيقة المؤلمة!

أزاح الزميل العزيز مزمل أبوالقاسم، وعضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، ستار الحقيقة. عن التقرير الطبي (المسكوت عنه) بشأن اللاعب جابسون سالمون، وهو ماراج خلال الفترة الماضية، عن تقرير طبي أحضره مع اللاعب من الأمارات أكد على تعرضه لأصابة مزمنة في الركبة تتهدد مشواره الكروي.!
وقد سبق أن أشار الأخ العزيز والزميل حسن بشير هنا بصحيفة الزعيم إلى وجود تقرير طبي مسكوت عنه بشأن جابسون، وأكد من خلال سطور واضحة أن هناك شيئاً ما يدور في الخفاء بشأن هذا اللاعب ورد في التقرير (المخفي)!
وجاءت سطور الأخ الحبيب مزمل مؤكدة على ما أورده الأخ حسن بشير، وحمل توضيحا لكل ماحواه التقرير (المخفي)، وهو ما أثار ردود أفعال كبيرة طوال يوم أمس تابعنا بعضها من خلال ماجاء بمواقع التواصل الأجتماعي!!
حقيقة تمنيت أن يتم الكشف عن هذا التقرير ( رسمياً) من خلال مؤتمر صحفي أو حتى تصريحات للناطق الرسمي للمجلس ومزمل نفسه يلعب هذا الدور، بجانب الأخ متوكل أحمد علي، على أن يصحب ذلك تفصيلا وافياً من القطاع الطبي بالمريخ، لأن الطريقة التي كشف بها الأخ مزمل ما جاء في التصريح عبرت زاويته اليومية، جرت عليه كثير من الأحاديث التي نعتبرها (فارغة) المحتوى والمضمون وفيها الكثير من التجني!!
البعض قال أن ما كتبه مزمل صاحب التأثير الأعلى ..هو تمهيد للتخلص من اللاعب وأنه غير مصاب ..وأن المجلس في طريقه للتخلص من جابسون وان مزمل أداة المجلس في التخلص من اللاعب!!
وهي أحاديث مراهقة، مبنية على أراء فطيرة وترصد ظل يتعرض له الأخ مزمل من بعض ضعاف النفوس الذين لا يرمش لهم جفن وهم ينشرون أحاديث البغض والكراهية، حتى حولوا المريخ إلى نادي (طارد)!!
إزاء هذا ...نرى أنه لا مناص من نشر التقرير كاملا عبر الصحف المريخية الثلاثة، وإستنطاق الأخ جار النبي الذي تابع حالته الصحية بدقة، ليؤكد أو ينفي ما جاء في هذا التقرير ..حتى لا يكون هناك جدلاً في أمر يسهل حسمه!!
وقد أشار الأخ مزمل في معرض توضيحه، أن التقرير أوصى بسفر اللاعب إلى ألمانيا لعلاج أصابته وهي أيضا معرضة لأحتمالات الفشل والنجاح، ولا أعتقد أن نادياً محترماً يمكن أن يرهن كل مصيره على لاعب يمكن أن تنتهي حياته الكروية نهائيا!!
ولنا أن نشير إلى حقيقة تنفي نية المجلس التخلص من هذا اللاعب، ففي تكوين لجنة التسيير الحالية أسماء كثيرة كانت معارضة..والآن هي في موقع المسؤولية..وإن كان هناك شيئاً غير طبيعياً فهم على دراية به ويمكن الرجوع لأي واحد فيهم!!
المهم.. التقرير الطبي المسكوت عنه ..فيه حقيقة صادمة وهي أن اللاعب الذي مثل نقطة إرتكاز الفرقة الحمراء الموسم الماضي، وكان سبباً رئيسيا في تقوية وسط الفرقة الحمراء، بل كان مركز ثقل الفريق وإنطلاقة ألعابه أصبح تلقائياً خارج حسابات المريخ للموسم القادم إن سارت الأمور كما هو موضح بالتقرير الطبي.!!
كما أن غياب اللاعب عن مباريات المريخ القادمة يمثل ضربة موجعة لوسط الفرقة الحمراء الذي سيفتقد لروحه وقائده هذا مع أكيد تقديرنا للعناصر الشابة التي تحمل الآن راية الدفاع عن ألوان المريخ.
فقدان المريخ لهذا اللاعب يعتبر خسارة ما بعدها خسارة، ومن الصعوبة بمكان إيجاد بديل بذات المواصفات النادرة التي يتمتع بها جابسون ..وهذا ما يتطلب البحث المبكر عن بديل له يحمل جزء من صفاته الإستثنائية، مع إقتناعنا التام بصعوبة ذلك في زمان شح المواهب في كل ملاعب العالم.
في نقاط
سرد الأخ مزمل كل شئ عن ما يتعلق بجابسون وبتفاصيل مملة، وذكر أسماء أشخاص حاولوا جهدهم إعادة اللاعب، الذي مارس تكبراً على المريخ دعا لإصدار عقوبة بحقه!!
وإن كان هناك شئ يلام عليه الأخ مزمل وبصفته عضو مجلس، هو طريقة إخراج هذا التقرير للعلن، حيث كان من الأفضل أن يأتي تصريحاً من القطاع الطبي أو بصفته ناطقاً رسيماً.
التقرير المكتوب عن جابسون سالمون يعود لشهر مارس الماضي، أي قبل ثلاثة أشهر من حضور لجنة التسيير الحالية، وهذا لمعلومية من يرمون التهم جزافاً.
جابسون مع أكيد تقديرنا له ولمكانته وتأثيره الواضح على الفريق ..إلا أنه سلك طريقاً خاطئاً دعا المجلس الحالي لمطاردته بسيف العقوبات.وهذا ليس له علاقة بإصابته إنما بعدم إحترامه للمريخ!!
ما يمارسه أبوبكر مصطفى بمعية جابسون سالمون شئ كريه، والمريخ أكبر منهما وقادر على تعويض اللاعب بآخر.
العمل على تأهيل اللاعب الموهوب حماد بكري دون إستعجال يمكن أن يغطي على فقدان جابسون مع الشاب صاحب الموهبة الكبيرة إبراهيم جعفر والخبير عمر بخيت!!
ونرى أن حاجة المريخ لخبرة المعلم عمر بخيت الآن باتت مطلوبة أكثر من أي وقت مضى.
أختيار المريخ للمشاركة بالبطولة العربية ليست منحة أو مجاملة من الإتحاد العام إنما هو تطبيق لائحي بحت، وغير ذلك كان يعتبر إلتفافا على اللائحة!!
المريخ هو الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للسودان في بطولة كأس العالم العربي..إنتهى البيان!
نشرت صور لبكري المدينة يمارس نشاطه بالحواري ..وهو ما يعني سلامته وأنه أدعا الإصابة ليثير مشاكل ..وذلك لأهداف تخصه!!
سياسة الأنضباط يجب أن تستمر ..ولا مجال للمجاملات مطلقا!!








إصابة جابسون معروفة و أنا تحديداً علمت بها من بعض المصادر قبل أكثر من شهر و يقال أن هناك تعفن في الركبة من الصعب علاجه و أن اللاعب قد لا يعمر في الميادين و قد احتفظت بالمعلومة لنفسي حتى لا تثير بلبلة و حتى لا يعتبرنا البعض نحاول ايجاد مبرر للجنة التسير الحالية فيما ذهبوا إليه في قضية اللاعب الخلوق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبحث عن بداية قوية    
المريخ في ضيافة الرهيب بتشكيلة فرضتها الظروف



يبحث المريخ عن انطلاقة قوية في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يحل في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم في ضيافة مريخ كوستي بملعبه، وسيكون المريخ مطالباً بالنصر لأن أي نتيجة خلاف ذلك ستباعد بينه ومنافسه الهلال اكثر في سباق الصدارة حيث يتأخر المريخ عن نده بفارق 12 نقطة، ولذلك يعمل بقوة من أجل تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم, يدخل المريخ لقاء اليوم بعد ان انهى الدورة الأولى وفي رصيده 37 نقطة أما الطرف الثاني مريخ كوستي من الفرق التي بدأت اعدادها منذ وقت مبكر للدورة الثانية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حتى يغادر منطقة الخطر بعد ان اكتفى بـ13 نقطة فقط في الدورة الأولى جعلته يقبع في المركز الثالث قبل الأخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان يختار تشكيلته للمباراة ويعيد كوفي للوسط وشكوك حول مشاركة سالم    



لم يستطع جمال سالم حتى مران الأمس المشاركة مع المجموعة، واكتفى بتمارين تأهيل بالجري حول الملعب، وبالتالي ليس من المؤكد مشاركته في مباراة اليوم، وفي حال لم يطمئن الجهاز الفني على سلامته وجاهزيته سيدفع بالمعز محجوب الذي تدرب مع المجموعة الرئيسية وظهر بمستوى جيد في حين سيشارك نمر واحمد ضفر في متوسط الدفاع، مع مشاركة مازن شمس الفلاح ووليد بدر الدين على الأطراف، ووضح أن الجهاز الفني يفاضل ما بين مشاركة ضفر في الدفاع أو الوسط حيث جهز عطرون حتى يشارك في متوسط الدفاع إلى جوار نمر إذا تقدم ضفر للوسط، لكن المرجح مشاركة ضفر ونمر في متوسط الدفاع، في حين يشارك إبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد وكوفي ومجدي عبد اللطيف في الوسط، بينما يقود المقدمة الهجومية رمضان عجب النجم الأفضل في الفرقة الحمراء هذه الأيام، وسيكون إلى جواره محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة الذي فرض على الجهاز الفني اقحامه في التشكيل الأساسي بعد ان ظهر بمستوى جيد في المران الختامي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تيه يدلي بالمثير من كنانة:    
لم نحسم أمر مشاركة جمال سالم بعد.. والمعز في قمة الجاهزية

وصف برهان تيه المباراة التي تنتظر فريقه اليوم أمام مريخ كوستي بأنها من أهم المباريات في الدورة الثانية من مسابقة الممتاز لأن فريقه يحتاج فيها للنقاط الثلاث حتى لا يتأخر أكثر عن الهلال المتصدر مثلما يحتاج فيها لدفعة معنوية كبيرة حال نجح في تحقيق النصر، وابان برهان أنه تلقى تأكيدات قاطعة من اللاعبين بالأداء القوي واللعب بشراسة والعمل بجدية من اجل تحقيق الفوز، حتى يعلن الفريق عن انطلاقة قوية في الدورة الثانية من انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز، واضاف: لن نقف كثيراً في محطة الغيابات العديدة ونندب الحظ العاثر الذي جعل الأحمر يخسر غالبية عناصر تشكيله الأساسي، بل نتعامل مع الأمر الواقع، ونؤكد ثقتنا الكبيرة في اللاعبين، وتابع برهان: ستشاهدون فريقاً مختلفاً في مباراة اليوم، وسيظهر الأحمر في أفضل حالاته ولن يتأثر بغياب أي لاعب، لأن العناصر التي ستشارك لديها دافع كبير من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق نتيجة طيبة، وقال برهان تيه إن جمال سالم كان جاهزاً للمشاركة في مران الفريق مساء أمس، لكن الجهاز الفني فضل اراحته بعد ان خضع لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب، مبيناً أن سالم لم يكمل تدريب أمس الأول ولم يشارك في مران الأمس، وبالتالي فإن الجهاز الفني لم يحسم أمر مشاركته بعد، واضاف: إذا شعرنا أن جمال سالم تحسن كثيراً وأصبح جاهزاً للمشاركة في مباراة اليوم دون أن يتأثر بالإصابة التي تعرض لها أمس الأول لن نتردد في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة اليوم، لكن إذا لم نطمئن عليه لا يوجد ما يجعلنا نغامر بإشراكه حتى وإن كان مصاباً في وجود حارس جاهز ومميز وصاحب خبرات طويلة مثل المعز محجوب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الصمد محمد عثمان:    
الحديث عن دخولي في مشاجرة مع عنكبة كذبة كبرى



رد الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثته إلى كنانة بعنف على الشائعات التي تحدثت عن خلافات ومشاجرات حدثت بينه وثنائي الفريق عنكبة وعبده جابر وادت لاستبعادهما من رحلة كنانة، وقال عبد الصمد إنما تناقلته وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي على نطاق واسع بأنه دخل في مشاجرة مع عنكبة حديث لا أساس له من الصحة ولا يعدوا عن كونه كذبة كبرى، لافتا إلى أن الأخبار التي تحدثت عن حرمان عنكبة وعبده جابر من السفر مع بعثة المريخ إلى كنانة بقرار فردي من شخصه كاذبة ومغرضة بدليل تواجد الثنائي مع بعثة المريخ الآن، ونوه عبد الصمد لحرصه على اصطحاب الصحافيين مع كل البعثات الحمراء حتى يعكس الإعلام الحقيقة من موقع الحدث بعيداً عن الشائعات والأكاذيب, ونفى عبد الصمد بشدة ان يكون قد قاد أي مبادرة لإنهاء عقوبة بكري المدينة واعادته للمشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء في المرحلة المقبلة، وأضاف: أنا صاحب قرار في عقوبة بكري المدينة، فكيف اقود مبادرة لإعادته لأكسر قراراً صادراً من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، أنا مع الانضباط حتى لو أدى لإيقاف كل عناصر التشكيل الأساسي، وقناعتي بأنه لا يوجد عمل ناجح بدون انضباط، وكل ما يقال عن أنني تحركت عبر مبادرة لإعادة بكري ورفع عقوبة الإيقاف عارٍ من الصحة ولا يختلف كثيراً عن شائعات شجاري مع عنكبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقبال رائع لبعثة المريخ في مدينة كنانة


  
وصلت  إلى مدينة كنانة في الواحدة والنصف من ظهر أمس بعثة المريخ ووجدت  استقبالاً لا مثيل له من قبل رئيس اتحاد كنانة المحلي لكرة القدم وأعضاء  الاتحاد ولجنة التعبئة المريخية بقيادة فضل المولى كنانة وإبراهيم الشيخ  وصديق محمد الحسن وازهري الفكي، وحلت البعثة في الاستراحة الرئيسية بكانة،  وتقدم الاستاذ محمد إبراهيم كبيدة رئيس اتحاد كنانة المحلي لكرة القدم  المستقبلين للبعثة الحمراء إلى جانب نائبه الهادي النضيف وبقية الأعضاء.





شارك00000
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
احمد محمد الحاج

رحيق رياضي 


قوة الهجوم تساوي نقاط الولايات

*  سألني أحدهم بخصوص مقال الأمس ماذا يعني أن يتواجد بخط هجوم المريخ خلال المواسم التي ذكرناها كل من (2005) العجب والسعودي وشيخ ديوب وعلي النونو وفي (2006) ايداهور والسعودي وجيمي ناتالي والعجب.

*  في (2007) العجب وايداهور وطمبل والسعودي وفي (2008) طمبل والسعودي والعجب، وفي (2011) و (2012) ساكواها واديكو وكلتشي وهو آخر المواسم التي تميزت فيها نتائج المريخ الولائية بقوة خط هجومه.

*  الإجابة بسيطة جداً مهاجمو المريخ أحرزوا في (2005) دورياً (51) هدفاً وفي (2006) أحرزوا (36) هدفاً وفي (2007) دونوا في شباك فرق الممتاز (52) هدفاً وفي (2008) 47 هدفاً وفي (2011) أحرزوا (41) هدفاً وفي آخر مواسم الإجادة الولائية (2012) 46 هدفاً.

*  حتى في (2010) والتي تم توظيف كل من راجي عبد العاطي ووارغو في خط المقدمة أحرز الثنائي برفقة العجب والسعودي وكليتشي والمهدي بن ضيف الله وهنو (39) هدفاً.

 *  مقارنة بحصيلة مهاجمي المريخ خلال الإخفاق الولائي في (2013) أحرز مهاجمو المريخ (20) هدفاً وفي (2014) نالوا (21) هدفاً وفي (2015) سجلوا (24) هدفاً وحتى الآن نال مهاجمو المريخ (17) هدفاً فقط.

*  أعني بالتخصيص (مهاجمي) المريخ وليس لاعبي المراكز الأخرى.

*  هنا يكمن الفرق.. قوة الهجوم تساوي الظفر بنقاط الولايات.. إنتهى البيان.

الأهلي شندي على حق

*  إتهم مدير الكرة بنادي الأهلي شندي الإتحاد العام بتوجيه قرعة كأس السودان (لمساعدة) المريخ والهلال بالتتويج باللقب وإتاحة الفرصة لهما بوضع النمور والخرطوم الوطني في مسار واحد في دور (الثمانية) لفتح الطريق أمام قطبي أمدرمان لتجنب الصدام في الدور نصف النهائي.

*  شخصياً تناولت القضية المذكورة وقلت أن الإتحاد العام يكرّس لمفهوم خاطئ جداً بتركيز منافساته على المريخ والهلال فقط وتوجيه قرعة الكأس ليتقابلا في النهائي دون أن يكترث لبقية أندية الممتاز.

*  وقوع النمور والخرطوم الوطني وجهاً لوجه في دور الثمانية أكد على هذه الجزئية لأن تصنيفهما يأتي بعد المريخ والهلال مباشرة وبالتالي فإن عدالة المنافسة تفرض على اللجنة المنظمة أن لا يتصادما في دور الثمانية وإنما في نصف النهائي وفقاً لمسارات القرعة.

*  ثم ما المانع أن يتقابل المريخ والهلال في نصف النهائي ويواجه أحدهما أحد أندية الأهلي شندي أو الخرطوم الوطني أو الهلال الأبيّض في الدور النهائي (ذهاباً) و (اياباً) وبالتأكيد فهذا يرفع من قوة التنافس ويعزز من طموح النادي الواصل للنهائي غير قطبي السودان لأن حامل لقب الكأس يملك أحقية المشاركة في (الكونفدرالية).

*  وحتى يكون القارئ في الصورة فعدم عدالة المنافسة أدى لإنسحاب (ثلاثة) أندية من دور ال (16) بعد إنسحاب الهلال نيالا من مواجهة (الهلال العاصمي) وإنسحاب الأمل من مباراته المعلنة أمام (النيل شندي) وإنسحاب الهلال كادوقلي من مواجهة (الهلال الأبيّض) !

*  يبقى السؤال المهم لماذا يلعب المريخ أمام ود نوباوي ثم الزهرة تمبول والنيل شندي ويواجه الهلال كل من إتحاد الكرنوس والهلال نيالا وود هاشم سنار خلال مراحل ال (32) و ال (16) وال (8)؟

*  بينما تتصارع فرق الممتاز مع بعضها البعض منذ دور ال (32) والتي جاءت بعض مواجهاته على النحو التالي (المريخ الفاشر – الهلال الفاشر)، (الأهلي شندي – الأهلي مدني)، (الأمل عطبرة – الأهلي عطبرة)، (النسور الخرطوم – الأهلي الخرطوم)، (الخرطوم الوطني – الأهلي الخرطوم) ؟

*  اللجنة المنظمة تفرغ المنافسة من قوتها منذ دور ال (32) ولو كنت مكان الأندية الأخرى لأعلنت الإنسحاب الفوري من المنافسة وليلعب المريخ والهلال على النهائي فقط كل عام.

مباراة ولائية أخرى

*  يحل الأحمر عصر اليوم ضيفاً لا ندري سيكون (ثقيلاً) أم بوزن (الريشة) على المريخ كوستي في استهلالية مباريات الدور الثاني من دوري سوداني الممتاز.

*  عقدة الولايات باتت الشغل الشاغل لفرقة المريخ خلال المواسم الأخيرة لأن لاعبي المريخ يسافرون للمباريات الولائية وهم (متعثرين) نفسياً في المقام الأول.

*  هناك ارهاصات بعدم قيام المباراة في حالة هطول الأمطار كما أشار الإتحاد المحلي بمدينة كوستي.

*  ولكننا سنوجه رسالة للاعبي المريخ بإعتبار أن المباراة قائمة في موعدها.

*  عليكم أن تضعوا في الأذهان أنكم منتصرين لا محالة، تحرروا من العقدة واتركوا القلق للفرق التي تواجهكم بأرضها.

*  ادخلوا لأرضية الملعب وأنتم تضعون في البال معاناة الخصم وليس معاناكتم، احترموهم لتنتصروا وتحلوا بروح الإصرار والعزيمة لتنالوا النقاط.

*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: المصري أحمد رفعت قبل إحدى رحلات الفريق لبورتسودان قال بالحرف للاعبي المريخ (مشكلتكم انكم بتسافروا وانتوا خسرانين خسرانين) وأضاف (إيه المانع انكم تفوزوا هناك زي ما بتفوزوا هنا).
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عمر الجندي

الصدي 

رضا الشيخ ..عملتها واضحة


* لم يخيب الزميل رضا الشيخ مقدم برنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي توقعاتي بالأمس ومارس اهدار الزمن بتكرار الاسئلة لمضيفه الاول دكتور كمال شداد في فقرة قضية رياضية.

* ويدرك رضا بأن زمن البرنامج قصير .

* لذلك تعمد تضيع الوقت..رغم انه قال بأن زمن الفقرة انتهى .. الا انه اصر على توجيه عدة اسئلة وهو يدرك بأن ذلك سيكون خصماً على زمن فقرة الامبراطور.

* أهل المريخ ومعظم الرياضيين تسمروا خلف التلفاز من أجل سماع الرؤية التحكيمية لأهم احداث مباراة المريخ وهلال نيالا .

* في مقدمتها ما ظل يردده إعلام الهلال بوجود ضربة جزاء لفريق هلال كادوقلي.

* وجاء الرد من سيحة وبقانون الفيفا بأن الكرة ضربت في يد اللاعب ولم يكن هنالك أي تعمد.. ولم يكن هنالك اي وقت لسحب يديه.. وبذلك ينتفي أي قصد للاعب.

* ورغم افتاء سيحة بالامر.. ويبدو انه لم يعجب مخرج البرنامج الذي اصر على اعادة اللقطة عدة مرات .

* وحسب اعتقادي الشخصي ان رضا نفسه لم يعجبه الامر.

* وتوقعنا الحديث عن الغاء هدف لاعب المريخ عبده جابر.. ومن ثم التطرق الى اللكمة التي وجهها مهاجم هلال نيالا جيمي اولاغو الى وجه مدافع المريخ نمر وعدم منحه البطاقة الحمراء .

* الا ان العزيز رضا الشيخ بادر بأن زمن البرنامج انتهى .. وسيتم عرض اللقطات في الاسبوع القادم.

* رضا يلعب على عقولنا.

* عندما يحين الاسبوع القادم يكون المريخ قد أدى مباراتين في كوستى امام المريخ والرابطة.

* فهل يستقيم عقلا يا رضا ان نشاهد مباراة اضحت من الماضي البعيد ولا يفيد الرأي والتحليل فيها؟

* بكل صراحة يا رضا الشيخ ..عملتها واضحة.

* نذكر والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين.. في احدى حلقات عالم الرياضة استضاف رضا السيد عادل البلالي.

* وفي ختام الفقرة قال البلالي بكل عفوية.. تتذكر يا رضا عام 92 عندما كنا نعمل سويا في قروب الهلال للجميع من داخل نادي الهلال.

* وتمنى رضا في تلك الاثناء ان تنشق الارض وتبتلعه.. خاصة وان البرنامج كان على الهواء مباشرة .

* لذلك نتوقع اي شئ من رضا الشيخ الذي كلما سئل عن انتمائه يقول بأنه موردابي.

* موردابي بشارع الهلال.

آخر الأصداء

* معركة شرسة تدور رحاها اليوم باستاد كوستي تتخللها مباراة في المنطقة الفنية بين برهان وفاروق جبرة.

* هي مباراة لاعبين في المقام الاول.

* الاخطاء التي حدثت في الاربع مباريات السابقة نتمنى عدم تكرارها.

* خاصة وان الجمهور الاحمر أضحى في وضعية لا تتحمل اهدار اى نقطة.

* لاعبو المريخ مطالبون بالارتفاع لمستوى المسئولية والطموحات والعودة بال6 نقاط كاملة من كوستي وعدم العلل باي أسباب.

* خسارة الخرطوم الوطني بالامس من الرابطة كوستي تمنح لاعبي المريخ قوة مضاعفة للفوز اليوم.. ويوم الثلاثاء.

* نثق ثقة لا تحدها حدود في لاعبو الاحمر لاسعاد قاعدتهم العريضه.

* اليوم يا لاعبو المريخ اضربوا بيد من حديد واهزموا الخصم والتحكيم والتنجيم وقدموا المتعة والامتاع والاقناع لكل كوستي والقرى المجاورة وللمشاهدين على الشاشة البلورية داخل وخارج السودان.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*معاوية الجاك

توقيع رياضي

ما يطلبه المتمردون


* ظهرت بعض الأصوات تتحدث همساً عن التعامل مع قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة بطريقة مختلفة وإصطحاب تركيبة اللاعب النفسية الخاصة لأن اللاعب حالته تستحق عناية خاصة والتعامل معه على هذا الأساس ..

* أي أن أصحاب هذا الرأي يقولون ان بكري يستحق عناية مختلفة من غيره ومطلوب الجلوس معه والعمل على نهاية قضيته بهدوء دون عقوبات صارمة لأن شخصية اللاعب في الأساس متمردة ومنفلتة وما يبدُر منه تصرفات تعتبر عادية لأنه شخصية في الأصل (كِدة) ولذلك مطلوب معاملته معاملة عنوانها (ما يطلبه بكري).

* وأصحاب هذا الإتجاه لا يستحون من القول صراحةً أن بكري يستحق الغفران على كل خطأ إرتكبه ومطلوب السماح له بالعودة لمواصلة نشاطه بصورة طبيعية لحاجة الفريق له وللأسباب التي ذكرناها أعلاه.

* المنطق يقول ان اللاعب بكري أو خلافه هم من يجب أن يغيروا سلوكهم وليس المريخ المطالب بتغيير سلوكه الإداري بحسب أمزجة اللاعبين.

* المريخ نادٍ كبير ومطلوب من كل لاعب أن يرتقي بهفمه ووعيه إلى هذه الجزئية ويعلم أنه مطالب بتغيير نمط حياته ما دام أصبح لاعباً للمريخ وليس العكس.

* لا يمكن للمريخ أن يغير سلوكه لأجل لاعب وإن فشل اللاعب في تغيير سلوكه ومواكبة وضعية أنه أصبح لاعباً في المريخ فليذهب غير مأسوف عليه.

* من أسوأ الأشياء أن تغير سلوكك الجيد لأجل سلوك متمرد ومنفلت لا يعرف ما هو مطلوب منه ولا يعرف قيمة المكان الذي يحتضنه تحت مبدأ المجاملة.

* والمصيبة أن أهل هذا الإتجاه أو الرأي الذي يرتكز على العاطفة المطلقة لا ينتبهون إلى أنهم يؤسسون لفوضى ضاربة أساسها أن اللاعب أكبر من الكيان.

* من العيب والعار أن يجتهد البعض إلى قيادة مثل هذا الإتجاه الذي يُمرمط قيمة وهيبة الكيان المريخي الكبير فالمريخ أكبر من أي لاعب وأكبر من مليون بكري.

* والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا هو: ماذا حدث للمريخ بسبب غياب بكري المدينة ؟

* إن كان الحديث عن تأثير فني خلفه غياب اللاعب فلا يوجد أي تأثير.. وإن تحدث هؤلاء عن التعادل أمام هلال كادقلي فقد خسرنا أمام الهلال في وجود بكري بعد أن قدم مستوى ضعيفاً وهزيلاً.

* كم عدد الأهداف التى أحرزها بكري هذا الموسم محلياً وخارجياً ؟ لم يكن للاعب أي تأثير لا داخلى ولا خارجي فأهدافه المحلية لم تتجاوز الهدفين وخارجياً ظل يقدم أسوأ المستويات.

* حتى أهل المريخ من إعلام وإدارة وجمهور لم يهاجموا بكري على مستوياته الضعيفة هذا الموسم بل ظلوا يبحثون عن إيجاد المبررات له بأنه مصاب ويلعب تحت تأثير المخدر ولكن اللاعب لم يقدر كل هذا السند فأقدم على تصرفات قبيحة .. فإن وجدنا العذر له بالظهور الضعيف لأنه يلعب تحت تأثير المخدر فإلى ماذا نعزي سلوكه المرفوض مع الإداريين والمدربين ؟

* نحن في عهد الإحتراف وبكري وغيره مطالبون بالإنتباه لهذه الجزئية فهناك أموال تدفع لك مقابل القيام بواجب محدد مطلوب منك القيام به وفقاً لما تقول لوائح ونُظم المؤسسة التى تتبع لها.

* بكري المدينة ليس صغيراً في السن حتى لا ينتبه لتغيير سلوكه ونهجه الذي يتعامل به أو يُمرر له أهل المريخ تصرفاته الغريبة ومن العيب أن يتفق الجميع على تفلتات اللاعب في المريخ والهلال ورغم ذلك لا ينتبه ليجلس مع نفسه ويتراجع عن طريقته الحالية.

* ستنتهي موهبة اللاعب بكل سهولة وستمر عليه عجلة الزمن وسيسقط من ذاكرة الجميع كما سقط قبله كثيرون ولن يتذكره أحد فالساقية لن تتوقف عن الدوران وسيخلفه لاعبون بالجملة يقدمون أفضل المستويات ما دام إختار لنفسه الوقوف في محطة التفلت والتمرد.

* اللاعب مطالب بالوقوف في جزئية أنه يلعب لنادٍ كبير يشجعه عشرات الملايين وليس نادياً صغيراً حتى يتجاوز أهله ما يقترفه من أخطاء مرفوضة.

* نخشى أن يصبح تقدير ظروف اللاعب والتعامل معه بصورة خاصة أدباً جديداً في المريخ لنجني فوضى على أصولها بعد ذلك ومن ثم يفقد المريخ نكهته وهيبته وقوته.

توقيعات متفرقة

* ينازل المريخ عصر اليوم مريخ كوستي على ملعبه في إفتتاحية مباريات الدورة الثانية ومعروف أن مباراة الدورة الأولى بالقلعة الحمراء إنتهت بفوز المريخ بهدفي أوكرا من بينها هدفه الشهير (رابونا).

* مريخ كوستي من أفضل فرق الممتاز التى تنصرف للعب كرة القدم فقد بعيداً عن الأساليب القذرة الأخرى التى تتخذها بعض فرق الممتاز خاصة تلك التي تنصرف للعب على أجسام لاعبي المريخ.

 * لاعبو المريخ مطالبون بالهدوء ومسح الصورة الضعيفة التى ظهروا بها أمام هلال كادوقلي ومطلوب التريث واللعب بحذر كبير خاصة اللاعبين أصحاب الإنذارات لأن الوضع أصبح لا يحتمل غياب أي لاعب.

* برهان ومحسن مطالبان بالدفع بتشكيلة مثالية قادرة على تحقيق الفوز خاصة في منطقة الوسط التي تعتبر مربط الفرس في شكل المريخ وأرقت مضاجع كل الأنصار.

* حلقة نموذجية للغاية قدمتها الزميلة ميرفت حسين من برنامج (بحث عن هدف) على فضائية النيل الأزرق مساء أمس الأول الخميس حول إنتخابات الإتحاد العام وإلغاء قيام الجمعية العمومية التنويرية.

* الحلقة كانت عبارة عن تحقيق متكامل منحت من خلاله الزميلة ميرفت كل أطراف القضية فرصة الحديث ممثلين في رئيس الإتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر والوزير الإتحادي للشباب والرياضة الأخ حيدر جلكوما ووكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة دكتور نجم الدين المرضي وداخل الإستديو إستضافت سعادة اللواء مأمون مبارك أمان المفوض الإتحادي السابق ورئيس الإتحاد العام الأسبق فكانت حلقة دسمة بحق وحقيقة تطرقت لكل ما هو مطلوب تناوله فيما يخص الأوضاع داخل الإتحاد العام.

* والأجمل ان كل هذه الجهود تمت بتحرك مباشر من الزميلة ميرفت مقدمة البرنامج مما يكشف حجم الإهتمام الكبير الذي أولته لموضوع الساعة ولذلك كانت النتيجة حلقة نموذجية كما ذكرنا.

* التحية للزميلة ميرفت التي تثبت كل يوم قدرتها العالية على تقديم عمل برامجي رياضي متميز في أصعب الظروف يظل عالقاً بالذاكرة.. فكان من الطبيعي أن يمنح المتابعون برنامجها (ديباجة تفرد) وهو يتواصل لما يفوق العشر سنوات.
*

----------


## الحريف

*صــحــيــفة المريـــخ :
âœ¯ في استهلالية مشواره في الدورة الثانية لدوري سوداني الممتاز عصر اليوم باستاد كوستي 
âœ¯ الزعيم المهيب .. في ضيافة الرهيب 
âœ¯ عجب رهان الجماهير .. وظهور مرتقب لألوك واوكرا والتحدي الصعب .
âœ¯ رئيس البعثة : قادمون الي كوستي لامتاع الجماهير وحصد النقاط .
âœ¯ عاجل : الاتحاد العربي يعتمد المريخ ممثلا للسودان في بطولة الاندية العربية .
âœ¯ شداد يفجر المفاجآت ويتهم الاتحاد العام بإخفاء تعديلات ال (فيفا) للنظام الاساسي .
âœ¯ القانون الجديد مع اهلية الرياضة .
âœ¯ من حق الكاف ايقاف اللاعبين اقليميا وخارجيا وحادثة نجم الهلال سابقة


*

----------


## الحريف

*صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :
✯ مريخ جديد في مواجهة الرهيب العنيد 
✯ بعثة المريخ تصل كنانه وسط استقبالا حاشدة .
✯ الجهاز الفني للاحمر يتابع لقاء الذئاب والكوماندوز .
✯ الاحمر يختتم تحضيراته مساء .
✯ برهان يؤكد : نؤدي مباراة مريخ كوستي في وضع افضل.
✯ اربع مواجهات ساخنه الليله في الممتاز .
✯ اهلي الخرطوم يستقبل الخياله .
✯ الامير ينازل الفهود.. والسلاطين ضيفا علي النيل .
✯ عبد الصمد : واثق من اللاعبين في تحقيق نتيجه ايجابيه امام مريخ كوستي .
✯ المريخ يرتدي الاحمر
*

----------


## الحريف

*â—€ صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :
âœ¯ فيما انزعج رئيس بعثته من الشائعات 
âœ¯ المريخ يبدأ معارك بحر ابيض بمواجهة الرهيب .
âœ¯ الجهاز الفني يريح جمال سالم .. 
âœ¯ مصعب عمر علي دكة البدلاء وشمس الفلاح يظهر من البداية .
âœ¯ سيحة : حكم كرة شاطئيه ادار مباراة الزعيم والاسود .. 
âœ¯ تصريحات مثيره لقلوكما والهلال يكسب الابن بخماسية .
âœ¯ وزير الشباب والرياضة يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة لقناة (الشروق) : لا املك مصلحة في تغيير المجموعة الحالية والاتحاد لم يلوح بعصا الفيفا .
âœ¯ بعثة المريخ تصل كنانة وسط استقبالات حاشدة .
âœ¯ برهان : نقاط المباراتين هدفنا .
âœ¯ وليد يتألق ويظهر للمرة الأولي اليوم .
âœھ
*

----------


## الحريف

* صــحــيــفة الــصــدى :
âœ¯ المريخ يبحث عن بداية قوية عصرا بكوستي .
âœ¯ برهان : مشاركة جمال سالم غير مؤكدة .. والجماهير موعودة بمريخ جديد .
âœ¯ عبد الصمد : الحديث عن دخولي في شجار مع عنكبة شائعة مغرضة وكذبه كبيره .
âœ¯ خمس مواجهات ساخنه في الممتاز اليوم 
âœ¯ الهلال يضرب بقوة ويسقط الاسود بخماسية .
âœ¯ الرابطة يفاجئي الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثية .
âœ¯ النسور يفرض التعادل علي الاكسبريس .
âœ¯ اهلي شندي يثأر من هلال التبلدي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خمس مواجهات ساخنة في الممتاز اليوم    

تُستكمل الجولة الثانية من الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم بخمس مباريات، فإلى جانب لقاء المريخ ومريخ كوستي الذي يشهده ملعب إستاد كوستي عصراً يلتقي أهلي الخرطوم مع هلال الفاشر بإستاد المريخ مساءً وايضاً يستضيف الأمير البحراوي الأمل عطبرة بإستاد الهلال ليلاً وبإستاد نيالا يواجه المريخ ممثل المدينة أهلي مدني وبإستاد شندي يقابل النيل مريخ الفاشر، وعلى ملعب إستاد نيالا يدخل المريخ مباراته أمام أهلي مدني وفي رصيده 29 نقطة فيما لأهلي مدني 20 نقطة، وفي شندي يدخل النيل المباراة وفي رصيده 14 نقطة فيما لمريخ الفاشر الضيف 20 نقطة، وبإستاد الهلال يدخل الأمير مباراته أمام الأمل وفي رصيده 11 نقطة فيما للأمل 22نقطة، وبإستاد المريخ يدخل أهلي الخرطوم مباراته أمام هلال الفاشر وفي رصيده 20 نقطة فيما للخيالة 12 نقطة، وقد أكملت الفرق الثمانية كافة تحضيراتها لمباريات اليوم وخوضها بدافع الفوز وحصد النقاط كاملة. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
ده تلفزيون قومي يا رضا    

* يحل كبير البلد و زعيمها الاوحد ضيفا على مريخ كوستي في مباراة لن تكون سهلة نسبة لما يتميز به الرهيب من وفرة في العناصر و جهاز فني مقتدر.

* المريخ يعاني من غيابات و لكن ثقتنا في العناصر المتوفرة و معرفة برهان تية بخبايا اندية الممتاز يجعلنا نطمئن بأن المريخ قادر على تحقيق المطلوب و المضي قدماً في الحفاظ على اللقب.

* لا خوف على المريخ الا من حكام صلاح الذين يتسببون في تغيير نتائج المباريات فلن يهزم المريخ الا حكم صلاح و المتوقع ان يكون احد ضعاف الشخصية الذين تعودنا ان نشاهدهم في مباريات المريخ في الولايات.

* على مجلس المريخ ان يتشدد قبل المباراة و يحذر لجنة الحكام الزرقاء بأن تحتار حكماً يخاف الله و يحكم بالعدل و يكون قادر على ضبط الملعب و نتمنى ان لا نشاهد حكام راية امثال شقيق مدير الكرة بالهلال او ناجي دوكة.

* كما هو متوقع لم يجد الخبير فيصل سيحة الوقت الكافي بعد ان استنفذ رضا الشيخ كل الوقت مع الخبير شداد و بمثل ما حدث من تجاهل لبعض الحالات في مباراة المريخ و الاهلي شندي تجاهل رضا و مخرج البرنامج الحالات المتبقية و هي مهمة و فيها هدف منقوض و حالة ضرب جيمي اولاقو لصلاح نمر.

* تعودنا من رضا الشيخ الهلالابي و معد البرنامج خليل و مع معه من الهلالاب في برنامج عالم الرياضة ان يتعاملوا بهذه الكيفية مع المريخ و لكن عليهم ان يعلموا ان مجلس المريخ و جماهيره لن تسكت على مثل هذا الظلم الغير مبرر.

* سيحة حاول ان يستعرض حالة مخالفة ارتكبها اوكرا فيتدخل رضا و ينبه سيحة ان اوكرا سدد الكرة بعد صافرة الحكم بالرغم من ان اوكرا تعرض للضرب و لكن سيحة و من يعد له اللقطات لم يتكرم باستعراض اي حالة.

* ما زالت قناة النيلين تمارس ظلما غير مقبول للمريخ فبعد ان شاهدنا ماذا يفعل مخرج مباريات الممتاز خاصة في مباريات المريخ بتجاهله لاعادة بعض الحالات التى يرتكبها المنافسين ضد المريخ شاهدنا يوم الخميس المنصرم حلقة من برنامج الزميل محمد الامين و اجراسه و الحلقة كانت عباراة عن محاكمة للمريخ و اسئلة تجريم لمحسن سيد و لاعبي المريخ.

* عندما اشتعلت النيران في الهلال لم يستضيف الزميل محمد الامين اي عضو للجهاز الفني او الاداري و سأله عن الصراعات التي وصلت الى حريق في المدرجات و بالرغم من ان الزميل محمد الامين نور الدائم كتب سلسلة مقالات عن المنسق الاعلامي لنادي الهلال و لكن لم يفتح الله عليه ان يتناول ما يخص الهلال من مشاكل في برنامجه و قناة النيلين.

* نسأل الله ان يكتب السلامة للعم شبشة و لكن يا محمد الامين نور الدائم هناك اندية بها موظفين و عمال اجريت لهم عمليات و عانوا الامرين هل فتحت لهم ابواب برنامج لتتحدث عن ما اصابهم و محنتهم.

* نجح الممثل سادومبا ان يخدع الجيلاني ابو الحسن فمنحه ركلة جزاء غير مستحقة حطم بها معنويات الاسود.

* على المسؤولين في قناة النيلين ان يراجعوا حساباتهم تجاه المريخ و خاصة مخرج المباريات و تلك البرامج التي تتاح فيها مساحات لموظفي الاندية دون غيرهم من اندية الممتاز لأن القناة قومية و هي لكل الشعب السوداني و لكل موظفي و عمال الاندية.

*  ابناء المريخ يعلنون في قناة النيلين و هم مواطنين سودانيين يستحقوا ان تُفتح ابواب البرامج لموظفي و عمال النادي الذي يشجعونه فهم ايضا يحترمهم شعب المريخ يا محمد الامين نور الدائم.

* سؤال برئ : احتفل مجلس الهلال بمرور عامين بتورته في النادي فهل تمت دعوة رواد النادي الذين كانوا يرتادون النادي قبل الجوهرة و تم تشريدهم .  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يرتدي الاحمر والرهيب بالاصفر 
 
 

  تقرر ان يرتدي المريخ العاصمي الزي الاحمر  في مباراته امام مريخ كوستي في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم بكوستي .. علي  ان يرتدي اصحاب الارض الزي الاصفر الكامل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رزاز الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
اصابة سالمون!

*لاحديث في الشارع الرياضي هذه الأيام سوى عن النيجيري سالمون جابسون لاعب المريخ (المتمرد) الذي رفض الحضور للخرطوم واشترط استلامه كافة مستحقاته المالية ببلاده اولا حتي يعود من نيجيريا ويشارك في التدريبات.
*لكن لماذا تمرد جابسون رغم أنه معروف بالانضباط وظل حريصا على المشاركة مع الفريق في كل التدريبات وفي أصعب الظروف..؟!
*الحقيقة أن جابسون يعاني من الاصابة التي كانت قد استدعت في وقت سابق سفره للامارات، والتمرد الذي اقدم عليه مفتعل لانه يظن أن إدارة المريخ لن تسلمه مستحقاته المالية أن لم يكن جاهزا للمشاركة مع أن الاصابة لاتنفي ابدا وجود مستحقات له بطرف النادي.
*وهذه الأصابة اكدها التقرير الذي ارسله نادي الوصل لادارة المريخ، والذي اشار بشكل واضح إلى أن اصابة جابسون ستتكرر عليه بين كل فترة وأخرى نتيجة اي احتكاك أو ضغط.
*وحمل التقرير نصيحة واضحة لادارة المريخ بان لاتجدد تعاقدها مع اللاعب بعد انتهاء فترة قيده لانه ليس صالح بدنيا لممارسة كرة القدم بانتظام، ونرجو الانتباه الى كلمة (انتظام).
*ويعلم سلمون بهذه الحقيقة المحزنة بكل تاكيد لذلك اراد أن يلعب على حبل المستحقات المالية ليضمن استلامها اولا مع اخذ قسط كاف من الراحة، وبعدها يعود ليشارك في مباراة أو مباراتين مع خواتيم الموسم ليصبح مطلق السراح ويتمكن من اعادة قيده بمبلغ مالي سيكون النادي ملزما بسداده حتي وأن لم يلعب اي مباراة في الموسم المقبل.
*هذه هي حقيقة جابسون التي يعلمها عدد من اعضاء مجلس المريخ جيدا، ورغم ذلك لايقدمون المعلومات الصحيحة للجماهير التي تخشى من انتقال لاعبها الى الهلال الذي دخل في مفاوضات جادة معه.
*وربما يكون صمت المريخ، خدعة للهلال حتي يسجل لاعبا معطوبا ويشرب معه المقلب، لكن في مثل هذه الحالات فان الانتصار لن يكون في مردود اللاعب فقط ولكن في كسب توقيعه وبعدها ليس مهما أن فشل أو نجح خاصة أنه يمكن أن يشارك بشكل متقطع.
*فالحرب بين ناديي القمة، لا تقوم على هدف تحقيق المصلحة ولكن على تحقيق الانتصار ولو كان بالخسارة المادية، فالهلال يهمه كثيرا أن يسجل سالمون بغض النظر عن نجاحه أو فشله أو اصابته، فالمهم أن يتفاصح اعلامه بانه خطف لاعبا من المريخ.
*وحتي لايزعجنا الأهلة بهذه الأسطوانة المشروخة وحتي لايتوهمون بانهم كسبوا لاعبا من المريخ، يجب توضيح كافة الحقائق والاعلان عن عدم تجديد التعاقد مع اللاعب النيجيري بشكل واضح.
*ولو فعل المريخ ذلك فان الهلال لن يتعاقد مع سالمون حتي ولو بالمجان لان الغرض من تسجيله حينها سيكون قد أنتفى، وأن كانت معلومة اصابة اللاعب كاذبة.
*وحسنا فعل مجلس المريخ بتقديم شكوى ضد اللاعب لان سلوك جابسون يستوجب العقاب، ومهما كانت المبررات فانها لاتمنحه ابدا حق الهروب من التواجد مع الفريق.
*ولو التزم جابسون بالانضباط وتواجد في التدريبات مع زملائه اللاعبين، أو جلس بشقته بسبب الاصابة فان الإدارة كانت ستمنحه اهتماما كبيرا وربما تجد حلا لاصابته بعرضه على أفضل الأطباء من جديد.
*لكن سالمون اختار التمرد على النادي، وفضل سياسة اللف والدوران، التي لن يكسب منها شيئا سوى العقاب الرادع، حتي مستحقاته المالية التي يطالب بها الان يمكن ان تضيع عليه بعد شكوى ناديه ضده.
*المهم في الأمر أن لايمنح جمهور المريخ، موضوع جابسون الكثير من الاهتمام سواء بعودته من بلاده أو بانتقاله للهلال.
*لان النيجيري ليس لديه ما يقدمه بعد اليوم.
بقايا مداد
*المحافظة على كل لاعبي المريخ المتميزين واجب إدارة النادي.
*لكن من يحاول لي الذراع واعادة مسلسل شيبون والمزايدات المالية من المفترض أن يتم صرف النظر عن التعاقد معه.
*زمن الصراع على اللاعب ودفع المليارات له ولى من غير رجعة، ويجب عدم العودة الى هذه الصراعات الضارة.
*من اراد أن يرحل عن المريخ افتحوا له الباب واتركوه للندم وحتي يتعلم من الأيام.
*ومن اراد أن ينضم إلى المريخ فان بالتاكيد يكون لاعب صاحب طموح وعرف يختار صاح.
*لاعب يفكر يبدل المريخ زاتو معناها ما منو فايدة وما تنتظروا منه خير..!
*قبل فترة قصيرة انفعل جمهور المريخ مع قرار ايقاف بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين حتي نهاية الموسم دعما لسياسة الانضباط.
*والغريبة أن غالبية من ساندوا القرارات الانضباطية يطالبون الان بالمحافظة على خدمات النيجيري جابسون المتمرد على الفريق بحجة مستحقاته المالية.
*فهل الانضباط يتجزأ..؟ أم أن قميص يتم تفصيله حسب عطاء اللاعب ومردود..؟!
*صحيح أن موقف جابسون مختلف، ولديه مستحقات على النادي لكن هذا لايبرر نهائيا تواجده في بلاده.
*ومن الغباء أن يظن اللاعب أن الإدارة يمكنها الاستجابة لطلباته بعد أن طلب ارسال المال له في بلاده وهو جالس في منزله.
*والحديث عن الانضباط يفرض حضور اللاعب وتواجده مع زملائه اللاعبين في التدريبات ثم بعد ذلك تكون المطالبة بمنح اللاعب متسحقاته.
*اصرار الهلالاب على افتعال ازمة مع اتحاد الكرة بحجة أنه اختار المريخ للمشاركة في البطولة العربية يؤكد حبهم للصراعات وأنهم يفتقدون المنطق.
*الاتحاد لم يجامل المريخ حتي يقول اعلام الوصيف أن اسامة عطا المنان انحاز للزعيم واستهدف الهلال.
*واذا كان أختيار بطل ثنائية الدوري والكأس انحيازا فمن هو الفريق الذي يمكن أن يختاره الإتحاد..؟ الوصيف الهارب ولا غيرو..؟
*علما أن الاتحاد لم يختار المريخ، ولكن الزعيم هو الذي فرض اختياره للمشاركة في البطولة العربية بنيله البطولات المحلية.
*ولو كان هنالك انحياز من قبل الاتحاد العام فانه للهلال الذي يشارك الان في الدوري الممتاز مع أنه كان يفترض أن يلعب في دوري الدرجة الأولى.
*فريق انسحب من بطولة الدوري وهرب من المريخ في نهائي الكأس، وبعد كل ذلك يبقى في الدرجة الممتازة...!!فهل هنالك انحياز اكثر من ذلك..؟
*ولو كان الأهلة يشعرون بالحياء كانوا سيصمتون تماما ولن يتحدثوا عن المشاركة في اي بطولة لانهم لايمتلكون الحق.
*لكنهم رغم الانسحاب والمجاملات، يريدون المشاركة في البطولات..القصة رجالة يعني ولا كيف..اشرحوا لينا بس تشاركوا كيف..؟!
*وعلى قول الأخوة المصريين حقو تبوسوا يدينكم وش وضهر أنكم مازلتم في الدوري الممتاز، كمان دايرين البطولة العربية...بالله شوف الوصيفاب ديل..!
*حتي لايقول البعض أننا نناقض انفسنا بعد أن كتبنا عن عدم مشاركة اي فريق سوداني في البطولة العربية فاننا مازلنا نرى بان المريخ غير مؤهل للمشاركة من الناحية الفنية وكذلك الهلال.
*لكن الحق حق..والمريخ يمتلك حق المشاركة في البطولة العربية، ولن تستطيع قوة أن تأخذ منه هذا الحق الذي اكتسبه بانتصاراته وبطولاته.
*وإعتذاره عن المشاركة ايضا من حقه، لكن الوصيف ليس له علاقة بالبطولة العربية حتي يحتج على عدم اختياره.
*يحل المريخ اليوم ضيفا على شقيقه مريخ كوستي وكلنا أمل في مسح الصورة المهزوزة التي ظهر بها مؤخرا ليعود الى الانتصارات مع تقديم مستويات جيدة.
*كفاية احباط واحزان يا نجوم المريخ...!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
جابسون مظلوم

عندما اصدر محلس إدارة المريخ عقوبات الإيقاف وتجميد المخصصات ضد الثنائي المتمرد بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف وجد هذا القرار دعما كبيرا من الجماهير والإعلام التي وقفت الي جانب مجلس الادارة وطالبته بعدم التراجع او التنازل عن مثل هذه القرارات الصارمة في مواجهة اللاعبين المستهترين املا في ان تكون هذه العقوبات عظة ودرسا لكل من يحاول ان يستهين بحقوق النادي ويفرط في اداء واجباته كمحترف ولا أظن ان شخصا يراعي مصلحة النادي يمكنه ان يلوم مجلس الادارة علي عقوبات يمكن ان يصدرها حاضرا ومستقبلا يقصد من خلالها محاربة الفوضي وفرض الانضباط
لقد عاني المريخ طويلا مع ظاهرة عدم الانضباط والتساهل في أوقات سابقة مع لاعبين كانوا يأخذون من النادي ولايقدمون له شيئا بل كانوا سببا مباشرا في ضعف نتائج الفريق وعاملا أساسيا في إخفاقاته المحلية والإفريقية في عدد من المواسم السابقة لهذا نعيد ونكرر ان لا احد يمكنه ان يعترض علي اي توجه من مجلس الادارة يهدف لفرض سياسة الانضباط والتصدي لا مظاهر سالبة في الفريق ولكن في ذات الوقت لانريد لمجلس الادارة ان يكون ظالما ويجحف في حق لاعبين ظلوا منذ انضمامهم للنادي وحتي اليوم هم مثال للوفاء والاخلاص ونموذج للمحترف الحقيقي الذي يقدم مصلحة النادي علي مصلحته الشخصيه واعني هنا المحترف النيجيري جابسون الذي لايستطيع اي مشجع ان يشكك في نجوميته واحترافيته واحترامه لناديه وجماهيره فضلا عن تألقه داخل الملعب والمردود الكبير الذي ظل يقدمه وإطاعته للتوجيهات والتعليمات الصادرة اليه من الجهاز الفني فقد كان محل ثقة واعجاب المدرب غارزيتو الذي اعتمد عليه في جميع المباريات وكذلك نال ثقة وأعجاب المدرب البلجيكي رغم الفترة القصيرة التي قضاها مدربا بالنادي فهو محترف حقيقي واكبر مكسب للمريخ في كل تعاقداته مع اللاعبين الأجانب في الخمسة سنوات الاخيرة
لقد تعرض جابسون للاصابة التي حرمته من المشاركة مع المريخ وفي فترة الإعداد خلال عهد لجنة التسيير السابقة ولم يقصر معه المريخ في علاجه بالداخل والخارج حتي عاد وشارك في عدد من مباريات الدورة الاولي قبل ان يتوقف وينقطع عن التدريبات والمباريات مما اضطر مجلس الادارة لتوجيه اللجنة القانونية بمقاضاته علي غيابه
من الظلم ان يلجأ مجلس الادارة مباشرة لاستخدام قانون العقوبات في مواجهة جابسون وهو يعلم ان المحترف النيجيري لم يجمد نشاطه ويرفض العودة للمريخ الا بسبب عدم الاستجابة منذ اللجنة السابقة في منحه مستحقاته الماليه التي طال أمدها وهو مايفرض علي إدارة النادي ان تعمل علي منحه حقوقه الماليه بدلا من التلويح بمعاقبته وهو الذي صبر والتزم بالمشاركة في عدد من المباريات ولم يتمرد او يهرب من اداء واجبه رغم عدم استلامه لمستحقات الماليه
نرجو ان يعيد مجلس الادارة النظر في قراره الأخير ويعمل مع وكيل جابسون علي معالجة حقوقه الماليه حتي يتسنى له العودة والانخراط في التمارين والمشاركة في المباريات لانقول ذلك بحجة ان المريخ يحتاج الي اللاعب فحسب وانما لشعورنا ايضا بان جابسون مظلوم ويستحق ان ينصفه مجلس الادارة بدلا من التلويح في وجهه بسيف العقوبات وهذه ليست دعوة لمجلس الادارة بالتراجع والتنازل عن سياسة الانضباط وإنما للتأكيد بان جابسون ليس مثل بقية المحترفين الأجانب الذين اذاقوا المريخ وجماهيره الويل مثل تراوري وامثاله فالمصلحة تقتضي بان تتم المعاملة الإدارية مع اللاعبين بناء علي سلوكهم وتصرفاتهم ومدي التزامهم بالمحافظة علي حقوق النادي واحترام مشاعر جماهيره واعتقد ان الإخوة في مجلس الادارة يكونوا قد لمسوا بأنفسهم مدي المكانة التي يحتلها جابسون في قلوب وعقول الجماهير وذلك من خلال ردة الفعل الرافضة لقرار الادارة بمقاضاة اللاعب والتعاطف الذي يحظي في الاعلام ايضا فالنيجيري مظلوم مظلوم ويستحق الانصاف وليس العقاب
وجمعه مباركه علي الجميع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي
بدرالدين الفاتح
مباراة بناء الثقة وازالة تشوهات الدورة الاولى !!

*تقاطعت خطوط المريخ فى الموسم الحالى وتنافرت فى احيان كثيرة بسبب العشوائية الكبيرة واللامبالاة التى تعاملت بها لجنة التسيير السابقة مع فريق الكرة .. (فتحت لجنة ونسى نفاجا للفوضى )وارتكبت حماقات كثيرة تسببت فى إفراغ الفريق من معنوياته وتثبيط همته بالتلكؤ والسبهلليه فى التعامل مع الملفات الفنية والاداريه .
*لجنة التسيير السابقة وضعت الفريق فى مازق كبير باهمال اصابات بعض اللاعبين وغض الطرف عن حقوق البعض الاخر والتساهل مع البقية خاصة المحترفين .
*سياسات لجنة التسيير السابقه وضعت الفريق فى مفترق طرق وعرضته للانكسار والتراجع فى روليت الممتاز واجبرته على الانزواء فى البطولة الافريقيه .
*اللجنة الحاليه حاولت تجفيف الازمات لكنها اكتشفت ان الازمة الحقيقيه ليست فى المادة والحقوق بل فى السياسات وطريقة ادارة الفريق .
*الازمة الحقيقيه فى الروح الضعيفه والهمة الفاترة والاجواء المشحونه بالتوتر والخلافات الكبيرة والاهمال المتعمد لاصابات اللاعبين والايقافات المتعدده .
*خطل تلك السياسات ادخل المريخ فى نفق مظلم فى المباراتين السابقتين وكلفه خمس نقاط ..وقد يكلفه نقاط مباراة اليوم .
*المريخ وجد نفسه مجبرا للدخول لمباراة اليوم امام الرهيب وهو (فاقد ) لاهم اعمدته الاساسيه وبلا كروت رابحه .
*حالة المريخ اليوم لاتختلف عن مباراة هلال كادوقلى وهذا يجعل كل الاحتمالات مفتوحه ..فالظرف واحد والمباراة بالولايات عقدة المريخ فى المواسم الاخيرة .
*يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم بدون لاعب محور متخصص ..وبهجوم يفتقر لللاعب الهداف (بكرى )للايقاف وتراورى فى بلده وعبده جابر مصاب.
*سيكون المريخ مضطرا لاشراك عنكبه اسوأ لاعبى المريخ فى اخر مباراتين لعدم وجود بديل .
*وسيكون مضطرا للدخول للملعب بدون لاعب محور لان الذين يشغلون هذه الخانه تفرقت بهم السبل بين الاصابه والايقاف .
*الخط الوحيد الذى لايشكو من النقص خط الدفاع فالنمر صلاح وضفر كفيلان بسد الثغرات وتامين مرمى الاحمر الذى يقف عليه جمال سالم .
*الظروف مجتمعه لاتبشر بخير ابدا لكن ثقتنا كبيره فى المجموعة التى ستخوض المباراة.. وفى قدرتها على هزيمة الواقع وتحقيق نصر يعيد الثقة للفريق والجماهير العريضه التى تقف خلفهم .
*تحصيل نقاط مباراة اليوم يمثل علامة فارقة فى مسيرة الاحمر فى الموسم الحالى ويضع نقطة مهمة فى سطر الانتصارات التى غابت عن الاحمر .
*ثقة الجماهير فى الفريق ليست كبيرة فالنتائج السابقه احدثت شرخا كبيرا اضافة الى ان فارق النقاط الكبير بين الاحمر والهلال وضع علامة سوداء تحتاج الى قوة وهمة عظيمة لمسحها .
*لانعشم فى الممتاز لكننا لانقبل ان نخسره بفارق قياسى .
*ولانرضى ان يحسم الهلال بطولته المدعومة قبل اسابيع من نهايتها .
*العقل يلزمنا بعدم التفكير فى البطولة..لكن هذا لايعنى ان نرمى اسلحتنا ونستسلم . *فارق النقاط الكبير سلاح لهزيمة المحال وردم الهوة بيننا والهلال .
*قبل سنوات خسر المريخ الممتاز بفارق قياسى عن الهلال (18) نقطة لاسباب خارجه عن الارادة ومع ذلك سجلها التاريخ ودونها فى دفتر الاحمر واصبحت وصمه كبير احتاج المريخ لسنوات لازالتها .
*لانعشم فى البطولة ولن نطالب بها لكن من حقنا وحق جماهير المريخ ان نتطلع الى وضع افضل والى نتائج مميزة تمسح عثرات الدورة الاولى ..وتجنبنا مزالق الفارق القياسى او الكارثى .
*بناء الثقه هى العنوان الرئيسى لمباراة اليوم .
*لاعبو المريخ مطالبين بمصالحة جماهيرهم ومسح تشوهات الدورة الاولى .
متفرقات
*قبل ان يشكوا المريخ تراورى للفيفا كان عليه مراجعة اتفاقه مع لجنة التسيير السابقه .
*لجنة ونسى اضاعت حقوق المريخ واعطت المالى حجة للتمرد والتعالى على المريخ .
* جابسون ايضا ضحية للسياسات الرعناء للجنة ونسى التى قدمت مصلحتها على مصلحة المريخ .
*تراورى وجابسون ضحايا لعهد ونسى المغبور .
*فساد الكاف لايحتاج الى دليل ..واستغلال النفوذ داخل مكاتبه عادة سائدة تضررت منها غالبية الاندية السمراء .
*الامين التنفيذى للكاف استغل سلطته ونفوذه لمعاقبة المريخ وابعاد الكوكب المراكشى من سيف العقوبات .
*استغل هشام العمرانى سلطته فى الكاف فاين سلطة مجدى ولماذا لم يدافع عن ابناء جلدته ام ان هلاليته غلبت عليه .
*هشام العمرانى المسؤول عن تعيين موظفى اللجان لم يجد من يقل له اخطأت لان قول الحق قد يكلف قائله وظيفته .
*متى اصبح الصحفيين من مكونات اللعبة ياهشام العمرانى ؟.
*للمريخ قضية عادله فايقاف امير وعلى جعفر نشتم فيه رائحة الترصد والتشفى .
*المريخ والرهيب مباراة لاستعادة الثقه ومصالحة الجماهير .
*فارق النقاط الكبير بين الاحمر والهلال يلزم لاعبى المريخ ببذل اقصى ماعندهم .
* عقدة الولايات ستنتهى بانتهاء مباراة اليوم .

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المريخ يرتدي الاحمر والرهيب بالاصفر

تقرر ان يرتدي المريخ العاصمي الزي الاحمر في مباراته امام مريخ كوستي في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم بكوستي .. علي ان يرتدي اصحاب الارض الزي الاصفر الكامل.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1oQ-rN9WJk&feature=youtu.be

المريخ ومريخ كوستي
*

----------

